# 0 Hour has arrived with Iran



## Charles_Main

An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles. 

Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.

IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.

Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West. 

Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.


----------



## Avatar4321

Israel is going to act. and it's going to start a regional if not world war.


----------



## bucs90

WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!

Obama said he would talk with them. He gave a speech about it. WTF is Iran thinking? Didn't they get the memo to obey His will?


In other news..........remember WW2? How we had Germany surrounded on 2 fronts with Europe/Russia, and that broke the Nazi military power?

Look at a map. We have Iran flanked with Iraq/Afghanistan.
THANK GOODNESS we have that tactical advantage and aren't pulling our forces out of that flanked position just before the possible spark of a huge crisis there.

Oh....wait.....


----------



## Political Junky

Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?


----------



## uscitizen

OMFG!  45 minutes to mushroom clouds!

Now where have I heard that before?

I guess we should shoot down another of their civilian airliners.


----------



## Charles_Main

Political Junky said:


> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?



Who knows, I damn sure wish we had a President with the Balls to do it. We invade Afghanistan to get Terrorist who kill 3000 Americans, We invade Iraq to Topple a Man that really posed little threat to us, or his Neighbors, we attack Libya to Remove a man that Posed 0 Threat to the US. 

But were not going to Bomb a few Key Sites in Iran to avoid the Unthinkable from a clearly Hostile, and Radical Country? 

I swear to god if we really sit by and allow Iran to get Nukes after spending Blood and Treasure on Wars that involved far less risk to us, then we deserve every damn thing we get. 

It's Idiotic.

I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.


----------



## bucs90

Heres the question: We know Obama is gonna sellout Israel. Israel is gonna act. It'll be the worst military/global crisis since WW2.

How do we, the common folk here, prepare for this? Markets will go nuts. Prices will skyrocket on oil. Food will get scarce. And theres the chance sleeper cells here will attack.

I suggest to start buying some long term food, some water storage containers, some first aid supplies, some batteries, candles, radio, etc. And of course, a couple working firearms and plenty of ammo. A fishing rod. And a bicycle, in case oil gets too high.

Shits gonna get crazy.


----------



## Charles_Main

uscitizen said:


> OMFG!  45 minutes to mushroom clouds!
> 
> Now where have I heard that before?
> 
> I guess we should shoot down another of their civilian airliners.



I certainly Hope you are right. I would love to be wrong. How are you going to feel if you end up being wrong?


----------



## bucs90

Charles_Main said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.
Click to expand...


We did it to flank Iran. Like we did Germany in WW2 with Euro/Russian fronts. Its why we went in, why we stayed so long.

Obama is intent on ending both. But right now, we have Iran flanked, can attack from either side. We got them by the nuts, but are giving it back to them just before they get a nuke.

Fucking tactically stupid, and we are doing it ON PURPOSE. Fucking anti-Jew left wingers.


----------



## Charles_Main

bucs90 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did it to flank Iran. Like we did Germany in WW2 with Euro/Russian fronts. Its why we went in, why we stayed so long.
> 
> Obama is intent on ending both. But right now, we have Iran flanked, can attack from either side. We got them by the nuts, but are giving it back to them just before they get a nuke.
> 
> Fucking tactically stupid, and we are doing it ON PURPOSE. Fucking anti-Jew left wingers.
Click to expand...



I really don't believe Bush ever Planned on Acting against Iran. Others in his Admin sure, but I don't think Bush ever was that far sighted about it.

Either way it's not that important as I don't think an Invasion of Iran is needed, or smart. At this stage we could deal a very serious blow to their Program with air strikes. One that could set them back years, if not Decades. Developing Nukes is time consuming and Extremely Expensive. There Are Targets that we can destroy that would take Years and Billions to rebuild. Frankly I don't think we could invade them. Our Power is in the Air and on the Sea. Our Ground forces are awesome at Systematically Destroying Conventional Armies, so we could take Iran I am sure, but hold it? Fight a guerrilla war in a country with Many more people than Iraq, and a mountainous Terrain? That we could not do, not with out a Much Larger army, and the willingness to commit for the Very long term, and to taking Many Casualties. 

Not something I want to see, or think is needed at this time.


----------



## Avatar4321

Charles_Main said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did it to flank Iran. Like we did Germany in WW2 with Euro/Russian fronts. Its why we went in, why we stayed so long.
> 
> Obama is intent on ending both. But right now, we have Iran flanked, can attack from either side. We got them by the nuts, but are giving it back to them just before they get a nuke.
> 
> Fucking tactically stupid, and we are doing it ON PURPOSE. Fucking anti-Jew left wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't believe Bush ever Planned on Acting against Iran. Others in his Admin sure, but I don't think Bush ever was that far sighted about it.
Click to expand...


I think he did. But the backlash from Iraq after the non-reporting of the WMDs found and the miniscule amounts made him afraid to.


----------



## uscitizen

With Iraq winding down we just have to have another war going.


----------



## bucs90

Nah, presidents are short term employees. Intell/Military folks made the plans for flanking Iran. 911 just gave them a reason to get an early start.

But...Obama is giving up that tactical advantage. So it wont matter. WW3 looms.


----------



## Charles_Main

uscitizen said:


> With Iraq winding down we just have to have another war going.



Just Because we made a mistake and fought a war in Iraq that was not really needed for our Security, is not a good reason to now not take care of business when there really is a threat, Not just to us but to the entire world.


----------



## Tank

America should have gone after Iran first.


----------



## elvis

uscitizen said:


> OMFG!  45 minutes to mushroom clouds!
> 
> Now where have I heard that before?
> 
> I guess we should shoot down another of their civilian airliners.



In The Boy Who Cried Wolf, there really is a wolf in the end.


----------



## rhodescholar

Charles_Main said:


> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.



Everything that needed to be said, that could be said, that should be said, was said, in this post.  

Bomb the nuclear weapons program to dust, and the regime with it.  Death to the khameinist fascist dictatorship of thugs and murderers.


----------



## rhodescholar

Charles_Main said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, I damn sure wish we had a President with the Balls to do it. We invade Afghanistan to get Terrorist who kill 3000 Americans, We invade Iraq to Topple a Man that really posed little threat to us, or his Neighbors, we attack Libya to Remove a man that Posed 0 Threat to the US.
> 
> But were not going to Bomb a few Key Sites in Iran to avoid the Unthinkable from a clearly Hostile, and Radical Country?
> 
> I swear to god if we really sit by and allow Iran to get Nukes after spending Blood and Treasure on Wars that involved far less risk to us, then we deserve every damn thing we get.
> 
> It's Idiotic.
> 
> I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.
Click to expand...


Iran has killed and injured more americans than any other country the US is not at war with.  It is insane how we have not already crushed that regime to death - even the fucking arabs are pushing for it...


----------



## rhodescholar

Charles_Main said:


> I really don't believe Bush ever Planned on Acting against Iran. Others in his Admin sure, but I don't think Bush ever was that far sighted about it.
> 
> Either way it's not that important as I don't think an Invasion of Iran is needed, or smart. At this stage we could deal a very serious blow to their Program with air strikes. One that could set them back years, if not Decades.



Air strikes alone are not enough, an invasion of a small-scale is needed to destroy all of the sites, and liquidate the regime plus its support structures such as the basij and RG.

If we only bomb, then the regime will survive and rebuild - plus use even more terrorism against the US, Israel and EU.


----------



## Charles_Main

rhodescholar said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't believe Bush ever Planned on Acting against Iran. Others in his Admin sure, but I don't think Bush ever was that far sighted about it.
> 
> Either way it's not that important as I don't think an Invasion of Iran is needed, or smart. At this stage we could deal a very serious blow to their Program with air strikes. One that could set them back years, if not Decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air strikes alone are not enough, an invasion of a small-scale is needed to destroy all of the sites, and liquidate the regime plus its support structures such as the basij and RG.
> 
> If we only bomb, then the regime will survive and rebuild - plus use even more terrorism against the US, Israel and EU.
Click to expand...


If that is the case were fucked. There simply is no will for a ground war in Iran. Not in DC and not with the Public. I think the Compromise is to destroy what we can from the air of their nuke program, and the leadership, and leave it at that. Who Knows there is a strong Opposition to the Government in place in Iran. A lot of Public will for change. Maybe taking out key members of the government could lead to a Libya like Uprising Giving us a Home Grown Ground force to support in a bid to take power.


----------



## rhodescholar

Charles_Main said:


> If that is the case were fucked. There simply is no will for a ground war in Iran. Not in DC and not with the Public. I think the Compromise is to destroy what we can from the air of their nuke program, and the leadership, and leave it at that.



There are some 30+ sites scattered across iran, many of them flanked by civilian neighborhoods - its like building a nuclear plant in the middle of Times Sq - which would need to be detonated by on-the-ground troops using plastic hand-fed explosives.  Airborne munitions satellite-guided would be too large and imprecise to destroy the facilities.  Plus, as I said, the fucking regime will simply rebuild them after calling in Reuters to take photos of dead kids from the airstrikes in the neighborhoods, which would further undermine the support for the attacks.

There are two inalienable facts: 1-iran, as the world's #1 terror sponsor will be far more aggressive with a nuclear umbrella, and therefore cannot be allowed to develop nuclear weapons 2-there will never be peace in the middle east as long as the current iranian regime exists.

Those 2 facts lead to an absolute requirement of the commander-in-chief to do what is necessary regardless of public support of the economic conditions of the nation. 

WW2 is once again thrust upon us, will our generation have the courage and fortitude to do what is necessary?


----------



## daveman

elvis said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG!  45 minutes to mushroom clouds!
> 
> Now where have I heard that before?
> 
> I guess we should shoot down another of their civilian airliners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In The Boy Who Cried Wolf, there really is a wolf in the end.
Click to expand...

But we should sit down and talk to the wolf, and try to understand the root causes that motivate him.  Undoubtedly, our own actions inspired the wolf's aggression.  We should apologize profusely and then make generous concessions.

Right, USMB lefties?


----------



## daveman

Boy, the leftists who insisted Iran was developing nuclear facilities strictly for peaceful purposes are looking even stupid than usual now.  

Fucking idiots.  Iran thanks you for your unwavering support.


----------



## Photonic

For the record, and hopefully you people will remember this in the future. 

Irans government is not the will of its people. It is government for government, not for people.


The people of Iran would revolt given the chance.


----------



## Chris

Iran is going to get shit hammered by Israel.


----------



## Avatar4321

Chris said:


> Iran is going to get shit hammered by Israel.



Except Russia is in the picture with Iran.


----------



## Charles_Main

Chris said:


> Iran is going to get shit hammered by Israel.



Ding Ding Ding.

To bad though. I really think it would have more chance at success and less chance of sparking a world war. If it's not Israel doing it.


----------



## Charles_Main

Avatar4321 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is going to get shit hammered by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Russia is in the picture with Iran.
Click to expand...


Russia is talking, They are not in Position to stop an Israeli Attack on Iran at this time.


----------



## Charles_Main

Photonic said:


> For the record, and hopefully you people will remember this in the future.
> 
> Irans government is not the will of its people. It is government for government, not for people.
> 
> 
> The people of Iran would revolt given the chance.



I happen to agree, However I don't see them getting that chance with out some help from the outside. At least not before their Government gets Nuclear Weapons.


----------



## rhodescholar

daveman said:


> Boy, the leftists who insisted Iran was developing nuclear facilities strictly for peaceful purposes are looking even stupid than usual now.
> 
> Fucking idiots.  Iran thanks you for your unwavering support.



The hilarity of these assholes was evident when they'd swing from "the program is for peaceful power" to "well, if they are building nukes they're justified since <Israel> has them..."

It was almost like a sign on the forehead of a leftist with an extremely low IQ, if you heard them parrot those 2 lines in sequence you knew you were dealing with a Wal-Mart bathroom attendant aspirant...


----------



## Photonic

Charles_Main said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is going to get shit hammered by Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Russia is in the picture with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is talking, They are not in Position to stop an Israeli Attack on Iran at this time.
Click to expand...


Russia wants Iran to have nuclear arms even less than the rest of the world.

After all, they would be blamed for anything they do, since they gave them the ability to work with nuclear material. Putin isn't that stupid.


----------



## rhodescholar

Photonic said:


> For the record, and hopefully you people will remember this in the future. Irans government is not the will of its people. It is government for government, not for people.The people of Iran would revolt given the chance.



Doesn't matter, its the regime calling the shots - and we all saw in 2009 in iran and currently in syria what these 2 animal regimes are willing to do to retain power.


----------



## daveman

rhodescholar said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, the leftists who insisted Iran was developing nuclear facilities strictly for peaceful purposes are looking even stupid than usual now.
> 
> Fucking idiots.  Iran thanks you for your unwavering support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarity of these assholes was evident when they'd swing from "the program is for peaceful power" to "well, if they are building nukes they're justified since <Israel> has them..."
> 
> It was almost like a sign on the forehead of a leftist with an extremely low IQ, if you heard them parrot those 2 lines in sequence you knew you were dealing with a Wal-Mart bathroom attendant aspirant...
Click to expand...



And now they're silently hoping (and perhaps some aren't so silent) that Iran manages to vaporize Tel Aviv before they get hammered by the civilized world.


----------



## rhodescholar

Photonic said:


> Russia wants Iran to have nuclear arms even less than the rest of the world.  After all, they would be blamed for anything they do, since they gave them the ability to work with nuclear material. Putin isn't that stupid.



LOL, you think he cares what "World opinion" thinks?  He sent murderers into Georgia to run wild, and laughed when Europe complained about it.  I won't even mention what he ordered his forces to do in Chechnya...


----------



## Chris

rhodescholar said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, the leftists who insisted Iran was developing nuclear facilities strictly for peaceful purposes are looking even stupid than usual now.
> 
> Fucking idiots.  Iran thanks you for your unwavering support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarity of these assholes was evident when they'd swing from "the program is for peaceful power" to "well, if they are building nukes they're justified since <Israel> has them..."
> 
> It was almost like a sign on the forehead of a leftist with an extremely low IQ, if you heard them parrot those 2 lines in sequence you knew you were dealing with a Wal-Mart bathroom attendant aspirant...
Click to expand...


Who are you talking about?

Do you have a link or are these just voices in your head?


----------



## francoHFW

Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.


----------



## rhodescholar

daveman said:


> And now they're silently hoping (and perhaps some aren't so silent) that Iran manages to vaporize Tel Aviv before they get hammered by the civilized world.



It's a good litmus test for anti-semitism/america haters, basically anyone defending iran/arguing against an attack against iran is a far-left, jew-and america-hating piece of trash.

They'll excuse anything iran does since it is an enemy of the US/Israel, no matter how heinous.


----------



## daveman

francoHFW said:


> Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.


They're building them, but they don't want them?

Retard.


----------



## daveman

rhodescholar said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now they're silently hoping (and perhaps some aren't so silent) that Iran manages to vaporize Tel Aviv before they get hammered by the civilized world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good litmus test for anti-semitism/america haters, basically anyone defending iran/arguing against an attack against iran is a far-left, jew-and america-hating piece of trash.
> 
> They'll excuse anything iran does since it is an enemy of the US/Israel, no matter how heinous.
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## rhodescholar

francoHFW said:


> Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.



And to think a mentally ill piece of garbage like this lives in my state... 

"No evidence" she says, thank you for proving my point superbly.  Want another banana, monkey?  I'll bet you're in Zucotti right now typing this horseshit...

Ever have a fact land on you, even by accident?


----------



## Charles_Main

Photonic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except Russia is in the picture with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is talking, They are not in Position to stop an Israeli Attack on Iran at this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia wants Iran to have nuclear arms even less than the rest of the world.
> 
> After all, they would be blamed for anything they do, since they gave them the ability to work with nuclear material. Putin isn't that stupid.
Click to expand...


Yep, and they also know that Iran will never be their Friend either. Back when it was the USSR Iran called them the Little Satan, the US being the Great Satan. Russia Has no illusions that Iran see's them as anything more than a bunch of Godless Infidels who will also need to be dealt with.


----------



## bucs90

francoHFW said:


> Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.



^Is that post a joke? Iran's president saying his nuke program is peaceful is not proof they want nukes? Or him saying his dream is to see Israel wiped off the map in a mushroom cloud?

You can't seriously be this retarded.


----------



## Charles_Main

francoHFW said:


> Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.



Perhaps you should actually listen to what the IAEA is saying. Building Nuclear Detonators, and Payload attachment systems for Missiles is No evidence? My god man, you are the one that is blind.


----------



## daveman

Chris said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, the leftists who insisted Iran was developing nuclear facilities strictly for peaceful purposes are looking even stupid than usual now.
> 
> Fucking idiots.  Iran thanks you for your unwavering support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarity of these assholes was evident when they'd swing from "the program is for peaceful power" to "well, if they are building nukes they're justified since <Israel> has them..."
> 
> It was almost like a sign on the forehead of a leftist with an extremely low IQ, if you heard them parrot those 2 lines in sequence you knew you were dealing with a Wal-Mart bathroom attendant aspirant...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you talking about?
> 
> Do you have a link or are these just voices in your head?
Click to expand...

Leftards in Indiana say Iran's program is peaceful.

Noted retard Chomsky says Iran's weapons program is Israel's and America's fault.


----------



## Photonic

Charles_Main said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should actually listen to what the IAEA is saying. Building Nuclear Detonators, and Payload attachment systems for Missiles is No evidence? My god man, you are the one that is blind.
Click to expand...


I supported Irans nuclear program for power, then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.


----------



## BlindBoo

The Report.

Iran's nuclear programme: the IAEA report (pdf) | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## bucs90

Wow. Just read through it. Iran is absolutely building a nuke. 

Get prepared. The shit is about to hit the fucking fan. Food, water, ammo, non-oil transportation (aka, buy a damn bicycle).


----------



## Cammmpbell

Charles_Main said:


> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.



Why sure...people who believe in Armagedon and judgement day have a pre arranged course to follow. That's the reason for that hornet's nest to begin with. I'm anxiously awaiting their total eruption. I have a place on the lake about 10,000 miles from them. I don't give a damn if they blow one another's ass to kingdom come.


----------



## bucs90

Cammmpbell said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why sure...people who believe in Armagedon and judgement day have a pre arranged course to follow. That's the reason for that hornet's nest to begin with. I'm anxiously awaiting their total eruption. I have a place on the lake about 10,000 miles from them. I don't give a damn if they blow one another's ass to kingdom come.
Click to expand...


My family owns a lot of land and a big home near a lake in Western NC. Plenty of guns, ammo, water. Food too. A few bicycles for transport. The whole fucking world could collapse, and we'd make it.

And we may get our chance if Iran gets attacked, or god forbid, gets a nuke and uses it.


----------



## Cammmpbell

bucs90 said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why sure...people who believe in Armagedon and judgement day have a pre arranged course to follow. That's the reason for that hornet's nest to begin with. I'm anxiously awaiting their total eruption. I have a place on the lake about 10,000 miles from them. I don't give a damn if they blow one another's ass to kingdom come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family owns a lot of land and a big home near a lake in Western NC. Plenty of guns, ammo, water. Food too. A few bicycles for transport. The whole fucking world could collapse, and we'd make it.
> 
> And we may get our chance if Iran gets attacked, or god forbid, gets a nuke and uses it.
Click to expand...


Yep...I've got some various guns and a case of ammo in case somebody wanders down to this remote cul de sac but frankly I doubt anybody showing up. Surely after all the decades of supporting that bunch of aggressive Israelis we wouldn't involve our troops or our resources into a conflict between Israel and Iran...surely we wouldn't put boots on the ground. If we do...we deserve anything we get.


----------



## ScienceRocks

bucs90 said:


> Wow. Just read through it. Iran is absolutely building a nuke.
> 
> Get prepared. The shit is about to hit the fucking fan. Food, water, ammo, non-oil transportation (aka, buy a damn bicycle).





So???

We have* thousands *and if they try, we will blow them off the face of this planet. I don't think they're nuts. 

I want our TROOPS out of the middle east, so they can kill each other. I'm sick of the middle east. Not our problem! Even better if Rossi's e-cat is real and we don't need oil anymore, but even if not we have more then enough here.

NO MORE WAR FOR STUPID REASONS in the sand box!!! NO, NO, NO we won't go, no, no, no we won't go!!!

Instead of attacking another country that is bigger then Iraq or Afighastan how about listening to RON Paul. Lets give peace a chance! Lets try to be friends. No more dads need to die because of oil now that we got the e-cat.


I pray to god Obama talks and makes friends with Iran. We don't need a world war. This could draw russia and china against us. Obama if you keep us out of WWIII I will vote for you!

No war with Iran. No more dead fathers and sons. For what I ask you? For what? We don't need what the middle east has anymore as Rossi has found out how to make fusion work and a few other teams are close. No more. Lets start thinking towards the future!


----------



## Cammmpbell

Matthew said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just read through it. Iran is absolutely building a nuke.
> 
> Get prepared. The shit is about to hit the fucking fan. Food, water, ammo, non-oil transportation (aka, buy a damn bicycle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So???
> 
> We have* thousands *and if they try, we will blow them off the face of this planet. I don't think they're nuts.
> 
> I want our TROOPS out of the middle east, so they can kill each other. I'm sick of the middle east. Not our problem! Even better if Rossi's e-cat is real and we don't need oil anymore, but even if not we have more then enough here.
> 
> NO MORE WAR FOR STUPID REASONS in the sand box!!! NO, NO, NO we won't go, no, no, no we won't go!!!
> 
> Instead of attacking another country that is bigger then Iraq or Afighastan how about listening to RON Paul. Lets give peace a chance! Lets try to be friends. No more dads need to die because of oil now that we got the e-cat.
> 
> 
> I pray to god Obama talks and makes friends with Iran. We don't need a world war. This could draw russia and china against us. Obama if you keep us out of WWIII I will vote for you!
> 
> No war with Iran. No more dead fathers and sons. For what I ask you? For what? We don't need what the middle east has anymore as Rossi has found out how to make fusion work and a few other teams are close. No more. Lets start thinking towards the future!
Click to expand...


Not just the dead. Over 32,000 were seriously wounded. Because of new improved helmets and body armor many who would have been killed immediatly in previous conflicts lived...but barely.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

rhodescholar said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think a mentally ill piece of garbage like this lives in my state...
> 
> "No evidence" she says, thank you for proving my point superbly.  Want another banana, monkey?  I'll bet you're in Zucotti right now typing this horseshit...
> 
> Ever have a fact land on you, even by accident?
Click to expand...


LMAO!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Photonic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again, all the braindead Ugly 'Merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by Fox/Rush/Savage flag waving morons. NO EVIDENCE IRAN ACTUALLY WANTS NUKES!!! Thank God adults are in charge now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should actually listen to what the IAEA is saying. Building Nuclear Detonators, and Payload attachment systems for Missiles is No evidence? My god man, you are the one that is blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
Click to expand...



How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.


----------



## Ropey

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should actually listen to what the IAEA is saying. Building Nuclear Detonators, and Payload attachment systems for Missiles is No evidence? My god man, you are the one that is blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
Click to expand...


It's not naivety LadyGS. It's stupidity imo.


----------



## Sarah G

Political Junky said:


> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?



Republicans think that Obama is listening to their suggestions after Bush got us into a huge quagmire over there.

Fearmongers, nobody with a brain will ever listen to your archaic solutions to anything.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ropey said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not naivety LadyGS. It's stupidity imo.
Click to expand...


It damn sure is!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Whatever you do............DO NOT forget to get a bicycle!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Charles_Main said:


> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.



Yes they would  have to attack now because they won't be able to act during their rainy season of winter. They would have to wait until spring.


----------



## editec

Charles_Main said:


> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes.* We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country* ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant.* If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one,* or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.


 

Got hysteria?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans think that Obama is listening to their suggestions after Bush got us into a huge quagmire over there.
> 
> Fearmongers, nobody with a brain will ever listen to your archaic solutions to anything.
Click to expand...


In case you missed it Libya fight might be over but now they have a mess there. obama was helping Americas enemy. But no one listen.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Charles_Main said:


> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.


wow.....how can anyone (*possibly*) doubt the _sources_ you quote?







*

*Iran* is turning-into a *capitali$tic dream-$cenario*....and, *"conservatives"* want to blow them off-the-Globe*???????*






 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JPosCyCho]Iranian Youth Ditch Oppressive Islam - YouTube[/ame]

*

It's time *"conservatives"* have that stick (up their ass) surgically-removed, and return to those things that have (traditionally) stimulated them.....like day-time "soaps" & *NASCAR*.

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

editec said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes.* We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country* ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant.* If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one,* or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got hysteria?
Click to expand...


....But...but...but...*paranoia* is *so-much-more stimulating* for the *average-"conservative"!!!!!*





*


----------



## daveman

Sarah G said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans think that Obama is listening to their suggestions after Bush got us into a huge quagmire over there.
> 
> Fearmongers, nobody with a brain will ever listen to your archaic solutions to anything.
Click to expand...


Maybe if you offer to bake cookies with Iran's leadership they won't launch a nuclear warhead.


----------



## daveman

editec said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes.* We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country* ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant.* If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one,* or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got hysteria?
Click to expand...

Got head up your ass?


----------



## Cammmpbell

daveman said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes.* We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country* ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant.* If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one,* or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got hysteria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got head up your ass?
Click to expand...


They will NEVER use one. Israel already has one and anybody who has half sense and has paid attention knows they will nuke their asses before instead of waiting till Iran uses one on them. I just hope we have enough sense to get the hell out of the middle east before everything explodes.


----------



## pete

Charles_Main said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, I damn sure wish we had a President with the Balls to do it. We invade Afghanistan to get Terrorist who kill 3000 Americans, We invade Iraq to Topple a Man that really posed little threat to us, or his Neighbors, we attack Libya to Remove a man that Posed 0 Threat to the US.
> 
> But were not going to Bomb a few Key Sites in Iran to avoid the Unthinkable from a clearly Hostile, and Radical Country?
> 
> I swear to god if we really sit by and allow Iran to get Nukes after spending Blood and Treasure on Wars that involved far less risk to us, then we deserve every damn thing we get.
> 
> It's Idiotic.
> 
> I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.
Click to expand...

At this point digging up dirt is more important ... heck it was important to start a committee to dig it up on Christie back when people started talking about him, but Iran ....


----------



## Steelplate

bucs90 said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Obama said he would talk with them. He gave a speech about it. WTF is Iran thinking? Didn't they get the memo to obey His will?
> 
> 
> In other news..........remember WW2? How we had Germany surrounded on 2 fronts with Europe/Russia, and that broke the Nazi military power?
> 
> Look at a map. We have Iran flanked with Iraq/Afghanistan.
> THANK GOODNESS we have that tactical advantage and aren't pulling our forces out of that flanked position just before the possible spark of a huge crisis there.
> 
> Oh....wait.....



You fuckers are schizophrenic. He adds troops... he's a warhawk. He pulls troops out, he's ruining our tactical advantage. He aids the Libyan rebels, he's starting another costly war. He lets NATO do most of the work as a whole... he's weak and leading from behind.

We get it... you don't like him.


----------



## Cammmpbell

pete said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, I damn sure wish we had a President with the Balls to do it. We invade Afghanistan to get Terrorist who kill 3000 Americans, We invade Iraq to Topple a Man that really posed little threat to us, or his Neighbors, we attack Libya to Remove a man that Posed 0 Threat to the US.
> 
> But were not going to Bomb a few Key Sites in Iran to avoid the Unthinkable from a clearly Hostile, and Radical Country?
> 
> I swear to god if we really sit by and allow Iran to get Nukes after spending Blood and Treasure on Wars that involved far less risk to us, then we deserve every damn thing we get.
> 
> It's Idiotic.
> 
> I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point digging up dirt is more important ... heck it was important to start a committee to dig it up on Christie back when people started talking about him, but Iran .... Adios MoFo's
Click to expand...


Iran doesn't have homosexuals or MoFo's


----------



## Photonic

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should actually listen to what the IAEA is saying. Building Nuclear Detonators, and Payload attachment systems for Missiles is No evidence? My god man, you are the one that is blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
Click to expand...


Hey, fuck face. 

All countries deserve alternative power sources.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
Click to expand...


I have your "fuck face" hanging right here between my legs.

Anybody who doesn't realize that Iran is close to jumping on Israel is stupid. Because of a bunch of brainwashed indivudals who believe an ancient fairy tale about Armageddon and judgement day this world is pushed back into the past. I hope that somebody with a little power can come up with a solution to this mess before it gets out of hand.


----------



## WatertheTree

Charles_Main said:


> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.





Well considering both Russia and China are closer to the 'radical islamists' then we are I would say they carry much more risk then us.  If they see no problem then why should we?

I think its fantastic that you think it should be us doing it.  Maybe you can get citigroup to loan you a few trillion dollars to fund it, cause I am not interested in paying for it.

Of all the wars since WW2 none have had an official declaration of war as required by the constitution.  There have been alot of them, we love to invade nations and kill people.  Its our hobby.  Other country's have hobbies like healthcare and education, our hobby is mass murder and genocide.


----------



## WatertheTree

Cammmpbell said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who doesn't realize that Iran is close to jumping on Israel is stupid. Because of a bunch of brainwashed indivudals who believe an ancient fairy tale about Armageddon and judgement day this world is pushed back into the past. I hope that somebody with a little power can come up with a solution to this mess before it gets out of hand.
Click to expand...


Who fucking cares about Isreal?  Those fucking jews can deal with there own problems.  Why do we need to defend them from hostility that they created themselves?  

Unless you and all your Isreal loving buddies go enlist in the army and figure out a way to pay for it then I suggest you shut the fuck up cause the rest of us dont want your fucking war.


----------



## Photonic

Cammmpbell said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have your "fuck face" hanging right here between my legs.
> 
> Anybody who doesn't realize that Iran is close to jumping on Israel is stupid. Because of a bunch of brainwashed indivudals who believe an ancient fairy tale about Armageddon and judgement day this world is pushed back into the past. I hope that somebody with a little power can come up with a solution to this mess before it gets out of hand.
Click to expand...


So they don't deserve to be able to power their homes. That's about all I needed to know.


----------



## Photonic

WatertheTree said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering both Russia and China are closer to the 'radical islamists' then we are I would say they carry much more risk then us.  If they see no problem then why should we?
> 
> I think its fantastic that you think it should be us doing it.  Maybe you can get citigroup to loan you a few trillion dollars to fund it, cause I am not interested in paying for it.
> 
> Of all the wars since WW2 none have had an official declaration of war as required by the constitution.  There have been alot of them, we love to invade nations and kill people.  Its our hobby.  Other country's have hobbies like healthcare and education, our hobby is mass murder and genocide.
Click to expand...


I'm all for letting those two destroy each other, if Iran survives, I would be EXTREMELY surprised. Israel has extremely powerful nuclear armaments.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
Click to expand...


You're not very bright are you? Does Charles Manson deserve to be understood?? Hitler??? You dumb fucking pacifist..


----------



## Photonic

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not very bright are you? Does Charles Manson deserve to be understood?? Hitler??? You dumb fucking pacifist..
Click to expand...


I would say the only thing that isn't bright is your obvious bigotry. Just because I'm willing to let them attempt to power their home in good faith doesn't mean I'm willing to give them a concession if they use that power for other reasons.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Photonic said:


> WatertheTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering both Russia and China are closer to the 'radical islamists' then we are I would say they carry much more risk then us.  If they see no problem then why should we?
> 
> I think its fantastic that you think it should be us doing it.  Maybe you can get citigroup to loan you a few trillion dollars to fund it, cause I am not interested in paying for it.
> 
> Of all the wars since WW2 none have had an official declaration of war as required by the constitution.  There have been alot of them, we love to invade nations and kill people.  Its our hobby.  Other country's have hobbies like healthcare and education, our hobby is mass murder and genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all for letting those two destroy each other, if Iran survives, I would be EXTREMELY surprised. Israel has extremely powerful nuclear armaments.
Click to expand...


You must work in the Motor Pool or Chow Hall.. I'm surprised you passed the ASVAB. They need kick your ass out of the AF.. you're frighteningly stupid.


----------



## Photonic

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WatertheTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> Well considering both Russia and China are closer to the 'radical islamists' then we are I would say they carry much more risk then us.  If they see no problem then why should we?
> 
> I think its fantastic that you think it should be us doing it.  Maybe you can get citigroup to loan you a few trillion dollars to fund it, cause I am not interested in paying for it.
> 
> Of all the wars since WW2 none have had an official declaration of war as required by the constitution.  There have been alot of them, we love to invade nations and kill people.  Its our hobby.  Other country's have hobbies like healthcare and education, our hobby is mass murder and genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for letting those two destroy each other, if Iran survives, I would be EXTREMELY surprised. Israel has extremely powerful nuclear armaments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must work in the Motor Pool or Chow Hall.. I'm surprised you passed the ASVAB. They need kick your ass out of the AF.. you're frighteningly stupid.
Click to expand...


Not that it's any of your business but my ASVAB score was 98.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright are you? Does Charles Manson deserve to be understood?? Hitler??? You dumb fucking pacifist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say the only thing that isn't bright is your obvious bigotry. Just because I'm willing to let them attempt to power their home in good faith doesn't mean I'm willing to give them a concession if they use that power for other reasons.
Click to expand...



I'm a bigot for not wanting to let a CRAZY ASS lunatic have nuclear weapons?????????? ROFLMAO!!!  You can't make this shit up.. Only in the leftist mindset.


----------



## Avorysuds

And all this time people called Ron Paul crazy... Yet here we are, after all the shit talking to Iran and they still are going to make that nuke... what a fucking waste of money.

Oh, did you see that btw? China and Russia will take care of it... Free of charge to America! 

Better to rush into another War you can't afford America!


----------



## Photonic

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright are you? Does Charles Manson deserve to be understood?? Hitler??? You dumb fucking pacifist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the only thing that isn't bright is your obvious bigotry. Just because I'm willing to let them attempt to power their home in good faith doesn't mean I'm willing to give them a concession if they use that power for other reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bigot for not wanting to let a CRAZY ASS lunatic have nuclear weapons?????????? ROFLMAO!!!  You can't make this shit up.. Only in the leftist mindset.
Click to expand...


The hilarious bit about this is I am neither leftist, nor do I support them having nuclear weapons.

This was about electricity, or do you not remember? Or did you ever understand it in the first place?


----------



## Photonic

Avorysuds said:


> And all this time people called Ron Paul crazy... Yet here we are, after all the shit talking to Iran and they still are going to make that nuke... what a fucking waste of money.
> 
> Oh, did you see that btw? China and Russia will take care of it... Free of charge to America!
> 
> Better to rush into another War you can't afford America!



Iran having nukes is bad business for China, and Russia is too close for comfort, and it's well known Iran has no liking of Russia. They would be just as willing to use Nukes on Russia as on Israel.


----------



## Avorysuds

bucs90 said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Obama said he would talk with them. He gave a speech about it. WTF is Iran thinking? Didn't they get the memo to obey His will?
> 
> 
> In other news..........remember WW2? How we had Germany surrounded on 2 fronts with Europe/Russia, and that broke the Nazi military power?
> 
> Look at a map. We have Iran flanked with Iraq/Afghanistan.
> THANK GOODNESS we have that tactical advantage and aren't pulling our forces out of that flanked position just before the possible spark of a huge crisis there.
> 
> Oh....wait.....



Omg I have a great Idea, we can borrow from China and take over the world!! Lol!!! How did no one see this before!!! Even conservatives like to spend when they are bankrupted lolz!

But But But 6,7, 8 wars are possible Avorysuds!!!! War man!!!


----------



## Avorysuds

Photonic said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all this time people called Ron Paul crazy... Yet here we are, after all the shit talking to Iran and they still are going to make that nuke... what a fucking waste of money.
> 
> Oh, did you see that btw? China and Russia will take care of it... Free of charge to America!
> 
> Better to rush into another War you can't afford America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran having nukes is bad business for China, and Russia is too close for comfort, and it's well known Iran has no liking of Russia. They would be just as willing to use Nukes on Russia as on Israel.
Click to expand...


Sorry, what's your point? That Russia and China could end Iran a few hundred times if they wanted without America's help?


----------



## Photonic

Avorysuds said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all this time people called Ron Paul crazy... Yet here we are, after all the shit talking to Iran and they still are going to make that nuke... what a fucking waste of money.
> 
> Oh, did you see that btw? China and Russia will take care of it... Free of charge to America!
> 
> Better to rush into another War you can't afford America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran having nukes is bad business for China, and Russia is too close for comfort, and it's well known Iran has no liking of Russia. They would be just as willing to use Nukes on Russia as on Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, what's your point? That Russia and China could end Iran a few hundred times if they wanted without America's help?
Click to expand...


I'm expecting some pretty severe reactions from Russia.


----------



## Avorysuds

Charles_Main said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Iraq winding down we just have to have another war going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Because we made a mistake and fought a war in Iraq that was not really needed for our Security, is not a good reason to now not take care of business when there really is a threat, Not just to us but to the entire world.
Click to expand...


Here is a question... How do you plan to pay for it? Go ahead, stun us all!

I like you CM, but how, how do you plan to pay for it...? Why Can't China/Russia deal with their own problems?


----------



## Avorysuds

Photonic said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran having nukes is bad business for China, and Russia is too close for comfort, and it's well known Iran has no liking of Russia. They would be just as willing to use Nukes on Russia as on Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, what's your point? That Russia and China could end Iran a few hundred times if they wanted without America's help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm expecting some pretty severe reactions from Russia.
Click to expand...


Ok, I agree.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the only thing that isn't bright is your obvious bigotry. Just because I'm willing to let them attempt to power their home in good faith doesn't mean I'm willing to give them a concession if they use that power for other reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bigot for not wanting to let a CRAZY ASS lunatic have nuclear weapons?????????? ROFLMAO!!!  You can't make this shit up.. Only in the leftist mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hilarious bit about this is I am neither leftist, nor do I support them having nuclear weapons.
> 
> *This was about electricity, or do you not remember? Or did you ever understand it in the first place*?
Click to expand...



 You don't know what the hell you're spewing.. The entire point is Iran having nuclear capability is most certainly NOT about electricity. Unfuckingbelievable.. Where do they educate you leftists?? A fucking cave?


----------



## Avorysuds

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bigot for not wanting to let a CRAZY ASS lunatic have nuclear weapons?????????? ROFLMAO!!!  You can't make this shit up.. Only in the leftist mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarious bit about this is I am neither leftist, nor do I support them having nuclear weapons.
> 
> *This was about electricity, or do you not remember? Or did you ever understand it in the first place*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what the hell you're spewing.. The entire point is Iran having nuclear capability is most certainly NOT about electricity. Unfuckingbelievable.. Where do they educate you leftists?? A fucking cave?
Click to expand...


How do we stop Iran, on what grounds (point where the constitution agrees with you) do we get the right to attack Iran? How much will stopping Iran cost and what are the short term and long term  consequences of attacking, and possibly destroying their Government and most likely killing tens of thousands of their innocent civilians in that process?

If you don't fully destroy the Iran Government how long do you propose we occupied their country? If we do destroy their Government how long do you propose we occupy their country? Either way what will the costs be and where do we get the money and how will we pay it back?


----------



## Photonic

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bigot for not wanting to let a CRAZY ASS lunatic have nuclear weapons?????????? ROFLMAO!!!  You can't make this shit up.. Only in the leftist mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarious bit about this is I am neither leftist, nor do I support them having nuclear weapons.
> 
> *This was about electricity, or do you not remember? Or did you ever understand it in the first place*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what the hell you're spewing.. The entire point is Iran having nuclear capability is most certainly NOT about electricity. Unfuckingbelievable.. Where do they educate you leftists?? A fucking cave?
Click to expand...


Ironic. Explain why International Policy of all countries with Nuclear power is to allow for the peaceful use of nuclear power for the benefit of the people?

Or are you alone somehow more intelligent than literally every person in the world?

Where is your cave at? Mine is closer to where I can read stuff.


----------



## Navy1960

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including Al Qaeda members, though there is apparently no evidence of his involvement in the terrible events of September 11, 2001.

It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons. Should he succeed in that endeavor, he could alter the political and security landscape of the Middle East, which as we know all too well affects American security.

Now this much is undisputed." 

- Sen. Hillary Clinton, floor speech on A Resolution to Authorize the Use of United States Armed Forces Against Iraq. October 10, 2002

So now the  eye's turn to Iran, it's easy to beat the drums of war when this nation for the most part other than it's soldier's, sailors, airmen, and marines, and their families have no stake in war other than to buy a bumper sticker or wave a flag.  Forgive me here but while Iran may be an issue, one only need to look at the  it's people to understand that it they have as much dislike for their leadership as we do, and for us to support or even appear to support any action in that nation without  provocation other than the bluster of a crazed  dictator, would  do nothing but send those people to their side. What we should do is  support those poeple in everyway possible  to rid themselves of those leaders and let them decide for themselves what kind  of  Government they should have before we  advocate committing even more of our young men and women into combat and at the same time yell " keep your hands off my taxes".


----------



## Photonic

Navy1960 said:


> "In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including Al Qaeda members, though there is apparently no evidence of his involvement in the terrible events of September 11, 2001.
> 
> It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons. Should he succeed in that endeavor, he could alter the political and security landscape of the Middle East, which as we know all too well affects American security.
> 
> Now this much is undisputed."
> 
> - Sen. Hillary Clinton, floor speech on A Resolution to Authorize the Use of United States Armed Forces Against Iraq. October 10, 2002
> 
> So now the  eye's turn to Iran, it's easy to beat the drums of war when this nation for the most part other than it's soldier's, sailors, airmen, and marines, and their families have no stake in war other than to buy a bumper sticker or wave a flag.  Forgive me here but while Iran may be an issue, one only need to look at the  it's people to understand that it they have as much dislike for their leadership as we do, and for us to support or even appear to support any action in that nation without  provocation other than the bluster of a crazed  dictator, would  do nothing but send those people to their side. What we should do is  support those poeple in everyway possible  to rid themselves of those leaders and let them decide for themselves what kind  of  Government they should have before we  advocate committing even more of our young men and women into combat and at the same time yell " keep your hands off my taxes".



Dead on!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Avorysuds said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hilarious bit about this is I am neither leftist, nor do I support them having nuclear weapons.
> 
> *This was about electricity, or do you not remember? Or did you ever understand it in the first place*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what the hell you're spewing.. The entire point is Iran having nuclear capability is most certainly NOT about electricity. Unfuckingbelievable.. Where do they educate you leftists?? A fucking cave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we stop Iran, on what grounds (point where the constitution agrees with you) do we get the right to attack Iran? How much will stopping Iran cost and what are the short term and long term  consequences of attacking, and possibly destroying their Government and most likely killing tens of thousands of their innocent civilians in that process?
> 
> If you don't fully destroy the Iran Government how long do you propose we occupied their country? If we do destroy their Government how long do you propose we occupy their country? Either way what will the costs be and where do we get the money and how will we pay it back?
Click to expand...


The United States Constitution clearly lays out the defense of our nation. We have a maniac who has clearly stated his intent on using those nuclear weapons.. if you don't consider that an act of war, I don't know what the hell is. If we have a country that has been attacked by nuclear weapons, we won't fucking have to worry about where to get the money or anything.. Say goodnight to America and freedom. I'm not willing to wager my country on a bunch of pacifists ideals.


----------



## Avorysuds

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what the hell you're spewing.. The entire point is Iran having nuclear capability is most certainly NOT about electricity. Unfuckingbelievable.. Where do they educate you leftists?? A fucking cave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we stop Iran, on what grounds (point where the constitution agrees with you) do we get the right to attack Iran? How much will stopping Iran cost and what are the short term and long term  consequences of attacking, and possibly destroying their Government and most likely killing tens of thousands of their innocent civilians in that process?
> 
> If you don't fully destroy the Iran Government how long do you propose we occupied their country? If we do destroy their Government how long do you propose we occupy their country? Either way what will the costs be and where do we get the money and how will we pay it back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States Constitution clearly lays out the defense of our nation. We have a maniac who has clearly stated his intent on using those nuclear weapons.. if you don't consider that an act of war, I don't know what the hell is. If we have a country that has been attacked by nuclear weapons, we won't fucking have to worry about where to get the money or anything.. Say goodnight to America and freedom. I'm not willing to wager my country on a bunch of pacifists ideals.
Click to expand...


LOLOLOLOLOLOL....

Man I hope the Republican party goes though another collapse because the members of it are still fucking big spending liberals with no idea wtf they are talking about.

Vote Cain! 

Thanks for not answering how you plan to pay for your war or how Iran s a threat to the US today... You are planning on attacking a future Iran threat that in no way is a threat to the US anymore than all the other countries out there with nukes... Actually Iran is less of a threat because they don&#8217;t even have a nuke yet and even if they got a single nuke they would have less than many other countries&#8230;

LOL at the Neocons, nothing but a bunch of Pro life (unless it's war time!) Progressive liberals lol.


----------



## Cammmpbell

WatertheTree said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who doesn't realize that Iran is close to jumping on Israel is stupid. Because of a bunch of brainwashed indivudals who believe an ancient fairy tale about Armageddon and judgement day this world is pushed back into the past. I hope that somebody with a little power can come up with a solution to this mess before it gets out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares about Isreal?  Those fucking jews can deal with there own problems.  Why do we need to defend them from hostility that they created themselves?
> 
> Unless you and all your Isreal loving buddies go enlist in the army and figure out a way to pay for it then I suggest you shut the fuck up cause the rest of us dont want your fucking war.
Click to expand...


I don't care about Israel of any of their bible thumping friends.

It seems like maybe you and I are on the same side but are too ignorant to realize it. As far as the army...I was inducted in the early fall of 1957 and was discharged in 1964. I was a sgt  E-6 tank commander of a four man crew on an M-48 medium Patton tank.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Avorysuds said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we stop Iran, on what grounds (point where the constitution agrees with you) do we get the right to attack Iran? How much will stopping Iran cost and what are the short term and long term  consequences of attacking, and possibly destroying their Government and most likely killing tens of thousands of their innocent civilians in that process?
> 
> If you don't fully destroy the Iran Government how long do you propose we occupied their country? If we do destroy their Government how long do you propose we occupy their country? Either way what will the costs be and where do we get the money and how will we pay it back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States Constitution clearly lays out the defense of our nation. We have a maniac who has clearly stated his intent on using those nuclear weapons.. if you don't consider that an act of war, I don't know what the hell is. If we have a country that has been attacked by nuclear weapons, we won't fucking have to worry about where to get the money or anything.. Say goodnight to America and freedom. I'm not willing to wager my country on a bunch of pacifists ideals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL....
> 
> Man I hope the Republican party goes though another collapse because the members of it are still fucking big spending liberals with no idea wtf they are talking about.
> 
> Vote Cain!
> 
> Thanks for not answering how you plan to pay for your war or how Iran s a threat to the US today... You are planning on attacking a future Iran threat that in no way is a threat to the US anymore than all the other countries out there with nukes... Actually Iran is less of a threat because they dont even have a nuke yet and even if they got a single nuke they would have less than many other countries
> 
> LOL at the Neocons, nothing but a bunch of Pro life (unless it's war time!) Progressive liberals lol.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question. What is the criteria in defending this nation against enemies foreign or domestic?


----------



## Cammmpbell

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States Constitution clearly lays out the defense of our nation. We have a maniac who has clearly stated his intent on using those nuclear weapons.. if you don't consider that an act of war, I don't know what the hell is. If we have a country that has been attacked by nuclear weapons, we won't fucking have to worry about where to get the money or anything.. Say goodnight to America and freedom. I'm not willing to wager my country on a bunch of pacifists ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL....
> 
> Man I hope the Republican party goes though another collapse because the members of it are still fucking big spending liberals with no idea wtf they are talking about.
> 
> Vote Cain!
> 
> Thanks for not answering how you plan to pay for your war or how Iran s a threat to the US today... You are planning on attacking a future Iran threat that in no way is a threat to the US anymore than all the other countries out there with nukes... Actually Iran is less of a threat because they dont even have a nuke yet and even if they got a single nuke they would have less than many other countries
> 
> LOL at the Neocons, nothing but a bunch of Pro life (unless it's war time!) Progressive liberals lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question. What is the criteria in defending this nation against enemies foreign or domestic?
Click to expand...


We should be very careful because Cain said it's pretty well certain that Communist China is close to getting a nuclear capability   LMAO!!


----------



## Jos

> ...it would be far more preferable if the United States could cite an Iranian provocation as justification for the airstrikes before launching them. Clearly, the more outrageous, the more deadly, and the more unprovoked the Iranian action, the better off the United States would be. Of course, it would be very difficult for the United States to goad Iran into such a provocation without the rest of the world recognizing this game, which would then undermine it. (One method that would have some possibility of success would be to ratchet up covert regime change efforts in the hope that Tehran would retaliate overtly, or even semi-overtly, which could then be portrayed as an unprovoked act of Iranian aggression.)


http://www.brookings.edu/~/media/files/rc/papers/2009/06_iran_strategy/06_iran_strategy.pdf


----------



## pgm

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
Click to expand...


Ahmadinejad doesn't have any control over the nuclear program, for what it's worth. Also, for what it's worth, it was started under the Shah (with U.S. support naturally), and was opposed by the mullahs for being wasteful. Obviously, they changed their minds in the last 20-30 years. 

When did he say bringing about a nuclear holocaust will usher the return of the 12th Imam? I'm sure he believes something about that, I've just never seen the quotes.


----------



## Cammmpbell

pgm said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad doesn't have any control over the nuclear program, for what it's worth. Also, for what it's worth, it was started under the Shah (with U.S. support naturally), and was opposed by the mullahs for being wasteful. Obviously, they changed their minds in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> When did he say bringing about a nuclear holocaust will usher the return of the 12th Imam? I'm sure he believes something about that, I've just never seen the quotes.
Click to expand...


You wanna know the beginning of all this middle east bullshit?

In 1983 the Lebonese set off a truck load of explosives in Beruit in front of an encampment and killed 241 U S. marines, The secret service and other hired security forces had the exact coordinates of the perpetrators and passed them to Reagan. Guess what he ordered? He pulled our forces out.

That was the beginning of terrorism.


----------



## techieny

francohfw said:


> here we go again, all the braindead ugly 'merican jingo war mongerers coming out of the woodwork, brainwashed by fox/rush/savage flag waving morons. No evidence iran actually wants nukes!!! Thank god adults are in charge now.



wtf???????????????????


----------



## Photonic

Cammmpbell said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad doesn't have any control over the nuclear program, for what it's worth. Also, for what it's worth, it was started under the Shah (with U.S. support naturally), and was opposed by the mullahs for being wasteful. Obviously, they changed their minds in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> When did he say bringing about a nuclear holocaust will usher the return of the 12th Imam? I'm sure he believes something about that, I've just never seen the quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanna know the beginning of all this middle east bullshit?
> 
> In 1983 the Lebonese set off a truck load of explosives in Beruit in front of an encampment and killed 241 U S. marines, The secret service and other hired security forces had the exact coordinates of the perpetrators and passed them to Reagan. Guess what he ordered? He pulled our forces out.
> 
> That was the beginning of terrorism.
Click to expand...


The beginning was angry sentiments over the US installing leaders of middle eastern countries that were sympathetic to the US.


----------



## pgm

Cammmpbell said:


> You wanna know the beginning of all this middle east bullshit?
> 
> In 1983 the Lebonese set off a truck load of explosives in Beruit in front of an encampment and killed 241 U S. marines, The secret service and other hired security forces had the exact coordinates of the perpetrators and passed them to Reagan. Guess what he ordered? He pulled our forces out.
> 
> That was the beginning of terrorism.



No it wasn't. That's ridiculous. There was tons of terrorism (on both sides) during the Palestinian Mandate days. The IRA has been engaged in terrorism since its inception. Terrorism definitely did not start in 1983.


----------



## Cammmpbell

Photonic said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmadinejad doesn't have any control over the nuclear program, for what it's worth. Also, for what it's worth, it was started under the Shah (with U.S. support naturally), and was opposed by the mullahs for being wasteful. Obviously, they changed their minds in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> When did he say bringing about a nuclear holocaust will usher the return of the 12th Imam? I'm sure he believes something about that, I've just never seen the quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know the beginning of all this middle east bullshit?
> 
> In 1983 the Lebonese set off a truck load of explosives in Beruit in front of an encampment and killed 241 U S. marines, The secret service and other hired security forces had the exact coordinates of the perpetrators and passed them to Reagan. Guess what he ordered? He pulled our forces out.
> 
> That was the beginning of terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The beginning was angry sentiments over the US installing leaders of middle eastern countries that were sympathetic to the US.
Click to expand...


I graduated high school in 1951. Two of my clasmates married and went to Saudia Arabia working for a big oil company. We have had our noses in the middle of the Arab's business for 75 years and anybody who fails to see that it's all about oil has their head up their ignorant ass.


----------



## Photonic

Cammmpbell said:


> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know the beginning of all this middle east bullshit?
> 
> In 1983 the Lebonese set off a truck load of explosives in Beruit in front of an encampment and killed 241 U S. marines, The secret service and other hired security forces had the exact coordinates of the perpetrators and passed them to Reagan. Guess what he ordered? He pulled our forces out.
> 
> That was the beginning of terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beginning was angry sentiments over the US installing leaders of middle eastern countries that were sympathetic to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated high school in 1951. Two of my clasmates married and went to Saudia Arabia working for a big oil company. We have had our noses in the middle of the Arab's business for 75 years and anybody who fails to see that it's all about oil has their head up their ignorant ass.
Click to expand...


Of course, I never said it wasn't about oil. But the angry sentiments are a direct result of the US meddling in their leadership for a VERY long time.


----------



## pgm

It has been about oil, but U.S. policy was also about communism from the end of WWII till about 1979.


----------



## Navy1960

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what the hell you're spewing.. The entire point is Iran having nuclear capability is most certainly NOT about electricity. Unfuckingbelievable.. Where do they educate you leftists?? A fucking cave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we stop Iran, on what grounds (point where the constitution agrees with you) do we get the right to attack Iran? How much will stopping Iran cost and what are the short term and long term  consequences of attacking, and possibly destroying their Government and most likely killing tens of thousands of their innocent civilians in that process?
> 
> If you don't fully destroy the Iran Government how long do you propose we occupied their country? If we do destroy their Government how long do you propose we occupy their country? Either way what will the costs be and where do we get the money and how will we pay it back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States Constitution clearly lays out the defense of our nation. We have a maniac who has clearly stated his intent on using those nuclear weapons.. if you don't consider that an act of war, I don't know what the hell is. If we have a country that has been attacked by nuclear weapons, we won't fucking have to worry about where to get the money or anything.. Say goodnight to America and freedom. I'm not willing to wager my country on a bunch of pacifists ideals.
Click to expand...


Lady, I mean this with the utmost respect, If these are your feelings, would you be willing in a War with Iran to go to the Recruiters and sign up?,  If  not would you be willing to do the same with your son or daughter, or perhaps  advocate for a draft?,  Would you further be willing to advocate for having our taxes raised to support this War effort?   Wars are not so easy when you have to sacrifice for them, and  just as an observation the last two no one has had to except those Military members and familes that have done so and the occasional person who has given for causes of their own good will, perhaps the civllian employee.  The best War ever fought is the one you didn't have to fight Lady, because you made every effort to avoid it.  War's are a mean nasty  busniess, and  while I do admire your patriotism very much, perhaps in this case knowing this nations recent history of  acting before thinking, perhaps  its best we  think this one out?


----------



## Jos

> If you wade through the International  Atomic Energy Agencys much-awaited report  on Irans alleged pursuit of nuclear  weapons technology  a fate I wouldnt wish on anyone  what youll  find is a studious ambiguity. May, might, and could are words that  modify practically every assertion of Iranian perfidy:
> The information indicates  that prior to the end of 2003 the above activities took place under  a structured program. There are also indications that some activities relevant to the development  of a nuclear explosive device continued after 2003, and that some may still be ongoing.
> Or  since indications are not evidence  maybe not.
> The Agency has information  from a Member State that Iran has undertaken work to manufacture small  capsules suitable for use as containers of a component containing nuclear  material. The Agency was also informed by a different Member State that  Iran may also have experimented with such components  in order to assess their performance in generating neutrons. Such components,  if placed in the center of a nuclear core of an implosion type nuclear  device and compressed, could produce a burst of neutrons suitable for initiating  a fission chain reaction. The location where the experiments were conducted  was said to have been cleaned of contamination after the experiments  had taken place.
> Notice how unverifiable this  is: if the evidence has been cleaned by those perfidious Iranians,  then well never know for sure, now will we? How very convenient.


Iran: Five Minutes to Zero Hour « The Ugly Truth


----------



## Photonic

Jos said:


> If you wade through the International  Atomic Energy Agencys much-awaited report  on Irans alleged pursuit of nuclear  weapons technology  a fate I wouldnt wish on anyone  what youll  find is a studious ambiguity. May, might, and could are words that  modify practically every assertion of Iranian perfidy:
> The information indicates  that prior to the end of 2003 the above activities took place under  a structured program. There are also indications that some activities relevant to the development  of a nuclear explosive device continued after 2003, and that some may still be ongoing.
> Or  since indications are not evidence  maybe not.
> The Agency has information  from a Member State that Iran has undertaken work to manufacture small  capsules suitable for use as containers of a component containing nuclear  material. The Agency was also informed by a different Member State that  Iran may also have experimented with such components  in order to assess their performance in generating neutrons. Such components,  if placed in the center of a nuclear core of an implosion type nuclear  device and compressed, could produce a burst of neutrons suitable for initiating  a fission chain reaction. The location where the experiments were conducted  was said to have been cleaned of contamination after the experiments  had taken place.
> Notice how unverifiable this  is: if the evidence has been cleaned by those perfidious Iranians,  then well never know for sure, now will we? How very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran: Five Minutes to Zero Hour « The Ugly Truth
Click to expand...


Sounds about right to me. If Iran is found to be producing Nukes it would basically be a death sentence to their country.


----------



## Jos

Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and United Nations&#8217; Resolutions

Israel was originally expected to sign the 1968 Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) and on 12 June 1968 Israel voted in favor of the treaty in the UN General Assembly. But when the invasion of Czechoslovakia in August by the Soviet Union delayed ratification around the world, Israel's internal division and hesitation over the treaty became public.[186] The Johnson administration attempted to use the sale of 50 F-4 Phantoms to pressure Israel to sign the treaty that fall, culminating in a personal letter from Lyndon Johnson to Israeli PM Levi Eshkol. But by November Johnson had backed away from tying the F-4 sale with the NPT after a stalemate in negotiations, and Israel would neither sign nor ratify the treaty.[187] After the series of negotiations, US assistant secretary of defense for international security Paul Warnke was convinced that Israel already possessed nuclear weapons.[188] In 2007 Israel sought an exemption to non-proliferation rules in order to import atomic material legally.[189]

In 1996 the United Nations General Assembly passed a resolution[190] calling for the establishment of a nuclear-weapon-free zone in the region of the Middle East.[191] Arab nations and annual conferences of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) repeatedly have called for application of IAEA safeguards and the creation of a nuclear-free Middle East. Arab nations have accused the United States of practicing a double standard in criticizing Iran's nuclear program while ignoring Israel's possession of nuclear weapons.[192] According to a statement by the Arab League, Arab states will withdraw from the NPT if Israel acknowledges having nuclear weapons but refuses to open its facilities to international inspection and destroy its arsenal.[193]

In a statement to the May 2009 preparatory meeting for the 2010 NPT Review Conference, the U.S. delegation reiterated the longstanding U.S. support for "universal adherence to the NPT," but uncharacteristically named Israel among the four countries that have not done so. An unnamed Israeli official dismissed the suggestion that it would join the NPT and questioned the effectiveness of the treaty.[194] The Washington Times reported that this statement threatened to derail the 40-year-old secret agreement between the US and Israel to shield Israel's nuclear weapons program from international scrutiny,[195] while Avner Cohen, author of Israel and the Bomb, argued that acknowledging its nuclear program would allow Israel to take part constructively in efforts to control nuclear weapons.[196]

The Final Document of the 2010 NPT Review Conference calls for a conference in 2012 to implement a resolution of the 1995 NPT Review Conference that calls for the establishment of a Middle East Zone free of weapons of mass destruction. The United States joined the international consensus for Final Document, but criticized the section on the Middle East resolution for singling out Israel as the only state in the region that is not party to the NPT, while at the same time ignoring Iran's non-compliance with its NPT obligations
Nuclear weapons and Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rhodescholar

Navy1960 said:


> Lady, I mean this with the utmost respect, If these are your feelings, would you be willing in a War with Iran to go to the Recruiters and sign up?,  If  not would you be willing to do the same with your son or daughter, or perhaps  advocate for a draft?,



More ron paul-deflective nonsense BS.  So does a person need to be willing to be a plumber, or they are not allowed to fucking have their sink fixed?  WTF kind of an argument is that?  I'm unwilling to climb a tree, so I guess I'm not allowed to call the local FD to get a fucking cat down...where the fuck do these morons come from?  

The armed forced are volunteer, if they didn't feel they'd be willing to fight a war - then they should not have fucking joined in the first place.

And BTW dipshit - I did fucking serve a long, long time - and I'd re-enlist if it meant I could  dish out to the iranian regime the shit they've been for the last 30 years.


----------



## rhodescholar

Cammmpbell said:


> You wanna know the beginning of all this middle east bullshit?
> 
> In 1983 the Lebonese set off a truck load of explosives in Beruit in front of an encampment and killed 241 U S. marines, The secret service and other hired security forces had the exact coordinates of the perpetrators and passed them to Reagan. Guess what he ordered? He pulled our forces out.
> 
> That was the beginning of terrorism.



Don't forget how that bookended the mass slaughter of our troops in iraq over the past 8 years by the iranian filth.


----------



## daveman

Cammmpbell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got hysteria?
> 
> 
> 
> Got head up your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will NEVER use one. Israel already has one and anybody who has half sense and has paid attention knows they will nuke their asses before instead of waiting till Iran uses one on them. I just hope we have enough sense to get the hell out of the middle east before everything explodes.
Click to expand...

Iran has already stated their willingness to use nuclear weapons against Israel, and will consider it a victory even if Israel counterstrikes.  


So...your opinion is meaningless.


----------



## daveman

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  Iran is using their program to make weapons, not electricity.


----------



## daveman

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very bright are you? Does Charles Manson deserve to be understood?? Hitler??? You dumb fucking pacifist..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say the only thing that isn't bright is your obvious bigotry. Just because I'm willing to let them attempt to power their home in good faith doesn't mean I'm willing to give them a concession if they use that power for other reasons.
Click to expand...

The only bigotry in this thread is from the Jew-haters like Cammmpbell.

But for Gaea's sake, don't you dare condemn him for it!


----------



## daveman

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the only thing that isn't bright is your obvious bigotry. Just because I'm willing to let them attempt to power their home in good faith doesn't mean I'm willing to give them a concession if they use that power for other reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bigot for not wanting to let a CRAZY ASS lunatic have nuclear weapons?????????? ROFLMAO!!!  You can't make this shit up.. Only in the leftist mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hilarious bit about this is I am neither leftist, nor do I support them having nuclear weapons.
> 
> This was about electricity, or do you not remember? Or did you ever understand it in the first place?
Click to expand...

Hint:  It was NEVER about electricity.  Their goal all along has been warheads.  

Wake up.


----------



## geauxtohell

Why do we have to use our military force to prevent a nuclear Iran?

Why do we have to come to the defense of Israel if they pick a fight?

This whole "pre-emptive" war doctrine is bullshit.  I voted for Obama to put a stop to that insanity.  

Short of perpetual occupation or "regime change", it's inevitable that Iran will go nuclear.  

They aren't going to use them.  If they do, the entire world would band together to wipe them off the map.


----------



## rhodescholar

geauxtohell said:


> Why do we have to use our military force to prevent a nuclear Iran?



Because fucking moron we are pledged to protect the GCC states, SA, Israel and our allies in general.  Unlike flavor-of the nanosecond fucktards like you, embracing ron paul's latest ramblings about not getting involved in foreign entanglements, sensible, rational americans know how important it is to defend our allies, and to maintain world order from crumbling into chaos.



> Why do we have to come to the defense of Israel if they pick a fight?



Israel is picking a fight?  You mean they are guilty of iran surrounding it with terrorist groups firing rockets into their cities?  Gosh you are fucking stupid.



> This whole "pre-emptive" war doctrine is bullshit.  I voted for Obama to put a stop to that insanity.



Serves you right, but at least he has a sense of american agreements and responsibilities, more so than much of the dung passing for leftists and ron paul/lyndon larouche acolytes today.



> Short of perpetual occupation or "regime change", it's inevitable that Iran will go nuclear.



Which is why I've called for regime change there for oh, 15 years...



> They aren't going to use them.



And you know this how?  Are you in khameini's inner circle?  You don't know a fucking thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rhodescholar said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady, I mean this with the utmost respect, If these are your feelings, would you be willing in a War with Iran to go to the Recruiters and sign up?,  If  not would you be willing to do the same with your son or daughter, or perhaps  advocate for a draft?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ron paul-deflective nonsense BS.  So does a person need to be willing to be a plumber, or they are not allowed to fucking have their sink fixed?  WTF kind of an argument is that?  I'm unwilling to climb a tree, so I guess I'm not allowed to call the local FD to get a fucking cat down...where the fuck do these morons come from?
> 
> The armed forced are volunteer, if they didn't feel they'd be willing to fight a war - then they should not have fucking joined in the first place.
> 
> And BTW dipshit - I did fucking serve a long, long time - and I'd re-enlist if it meant I could  dish out to the iranian regime the shit they've been for the last 30 years.
Click to expand...


What if no one was willing to fight would you then join to fight?


----------



## geauxtohell

rhodescholar said:


> Because fucking moron we are pledged to protect the GCC states, SA, Israel and our allies in general.



None of which mandate a first strike or military action to pre-empt a nuclear Iran. 



> Unlike flavor-of the nanosecond fucktards like you, embracing ron paul's latest ramblings about not getting involved in foreign entanglements, sensible, rational americans know how important it is to defend our allies, and to maintain world order from crumbling into chaos.



1.)  I don't support Ron Paul.
2.)  "Not getting involved in foreign entanglements" is hardly "flavor of the nanosecond".  



> Israel is picking a fight?  You mean they are guilty of iran surrounding it with terrorist groups firing rockets into their cities?  Gosh you are fucking stupid.



If Israel attacks Iran, they are picking a fight.  



> Serves you right, but at least he has a sense of american agreements and responsibilities, more so than much of the dung passing for leftists and ron paul/lyndon larouche acolytes today.



No, I am just sick of Americans sacrificing their lives and limbs to secure someone security for someone else. I am also sick of us bankrolling wars when we already can't pay our own debts.  

If Israel is attacked, I am in favor of supporting our allies.  I fail to see how Iran going nuclear equates to an "attack" on Israel.  



> Which is why I've called for regime change there for oh, 15 years...



Good for you.  So what?  You are just another asshole on a message board.  You don't make policy in this country.

Correct me if I am wrong, but you've never carried a rifle for this country have you?  

I find it ironic (but not surprising) that so many of the hawks in this country couldn't be troubled to actually put their own asses on the line to back up their tough talk.  



> And you know this how?  Are you in khameini's inner circle?  You don't know a fucking thing.



No.  I know Iran is pragmatic enough to know that attacking Israel will ensure their destruction.  

In a two outcome world, we either start war to prevent war or threaten destruction to prevent destruction.

Which one seems like a more practical foreign policy?

At any rate, Israel has their own arsenal of nukes.  They don't need out nukes to obliterate Iran.  However, they are also pragmatic enough to know that any nation that employs a first strike nuclear attack will be viewed as a villain by the world and will lose any support and risk their own demise.

So all of your insults aside, you have yet to make a convincing point for why we need to throw our men and women into another meat grinder for another decade.


----------



## pgm

daveman said:


> Hint:  It was NEVER about electricity.  Their goal all along has been warheads.
> 
> Wake up.



Iran does have a legitimate interest in enriching uranium for medical use (20% enrichment). Of course, once it gets past 20%, there are no more civilian uses. It's a lot easier to go from 20% to 95% than it is to go from 0-20%, so that's why people have always suspected it was a ploy. Now, evidence is much stronger that it is so.


----------



## Katzndogz

Iran has a leader who believes he has a mandate from allah to start nuclear war.  That's all he cares about.  He doesn't care how many people die, or how many Iranian children die, they are going to paradise anyway.


----------



## Navy1960

rhodescholar said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady, I mean this with the utmost respect, If these are your feelings, would you be willing in a War with Iran to go to the Recruiters and sign up?,  If  not would you be willing to do the same with your son or daughter, or perhaps  advocate for a draft?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ron paul-deflective nonsense BS.  So does a person need to be willing to be a plumber, or they are not allowed to fucking have their sink fixed?  WTF kind of an argument is that?  I'm unwilling to climb a tree, so I guess I'm not allowed to call the local FD to get a fucking cat down...where the fuck do these morons come from?
> 
> The armed forced are volunteer, if they didn't feel they'd be willing to fight a war - then they should not have fucking joined in the first place.
> 
> And BTW dipshit - I did fucking serve a long, long time - and I'd re-enlist if it meant I could  dish out to the iranian regime the shit they've been for the last 30 years.
Click to expand...


You missed the entire point of that post, perhaps this will help,  the point is  that it's  very easy for those who have  nothing to lose to commit  the US Military to battle and if it is that easy  then you put this nation in a state of perpetual war, why? because for the most part no one in the nation except the war fighter has to suffer for it.  In the past when this nation went to war, the people had  a part in it, and in so doing knew that there was a SACRIFICE to be made.  That sacrifice was made , by taxes, the draft, rationing, shortages, and yes the biggest one's the sacrifice of its sons and daughters.  Those that say, hey we  have a volunteer force are  correct, but if they wish to commit these young men and women to battle on their behalf no matter where that is, then they should be willing to make the sacrifice here  to pay for it.   If you did serve in the  Military you would know what I am talking about  and btw, there are many many volunteer  groups that could use your help if you can't re-enlist.


----------



## Navy1960

The Navy&#8217;s fleet ballistic missile submarines, often referred to as &#8220;Boomers,&#8221; serve as an undetectable launch platform for intercontinental missiles. They are designed specifically for stealth and the precision delivery of nuclear warheads. 

*Ohio class SSBNs cam carry up to 24 submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs) with multiple independently-targeted warheads. *The SSBN&#8217;s strategic weapon os tje Trident II D5 missile, which provides inceased range and accuracy over the now out-of-service Trident I C4 missile.

The US Navy -- Fact File: Fleet Ballistic Missile Submarines - SSBN

We have 14 of these that carry about 50% of our  strike capability, so when you talk about Iran and it's building a nuclear  warhead  keep in mind, that we are not exactly  toothless here. I am very sure  that the Iranian regime all bluster aside is very well aware of this.


----------



## geauxtohell

Katzndogz said:


> Iran has a leader who believes he has a mandate from allah to start nuclear war.  That's all he cares about.  He doesn't care how many people die, or how many Iranian children die, they are going to paradise anyway.



If you buy that crap, I have a bridge to sell you in Arizona.

"Mandate from Allah" my ass.  Just like OBL "welcomed death", which explains why he hid out in a compound in Pakistan for 10 years (and would have done so indefinitely had we not found him).  

"Matyr-dom" is for the suckers who are too stupid to figure out the racket.  The big wigs, like big wigs anywhere, very much want to remain alive and in power.


----------



## daveman

pgm said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hint:  It was NEVER about electricity.  Their goal all along has been warheads.
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does have a legitimate interest in enriching uranium for medical use (20% enrichment). Of course, once it gets past 20%, there are no more civilian uses. It's a lot easier to go from 20% to 95% than it is to go from 0-20%, so that's why people have always suspected it was a ploy. Now, evidence is much stronger that it is so.
Click to expand...


If Iran vaporizes Tel Aviv, morons like franco will insist Israel did it herself to justify an attack in Iran.

Guaranteed.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Charles_Main said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does McCain still want to bomb, bomb, bomb Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, I damn sure wish we had a President with the Balls to do it. We invade Afghanistan to get Terrorist who kill 3000 Americans, We invade Iraq to Topple a Man that really posed little threat to us, or his Neighbors, we attack Libya to Remove a man that Posed 0 Threat to the US.
> 
> But were not going to Bomb a few Key Sites in Iran to avoid the Unthinkable from a clearly Hostile, and Radical Country?
> 
> I swear to god if we really sit by and allow Iran to get Nukes after spending Blood and Treasure on Wars that involved far less risk to us, then we deserve every damn thing we get.
> 
> It's Idiotic.
> 
> I said before we ever Invaded Iraq that I didn't understand why we were invading Iraq, Iran was the Real Threat, And still is.
Click to expand...

Obama just aided in handing over an oil rich country to the Jihadi's (Libya), and just completely insulted Israel's leader, on top of stabbing Israel in the back since he took the Presidency.....Does anyone actually think he gives a shit about Israel, and will have the balls to do something about this growing problem?

As long as that inept MOFO is occupying the oval office, Israel will be left to their own devices.


----------



## Navy1960

In general, the Israeli Arrow is a more advanced weapon than the Patriot and possesses far more range, undertaking high altitude interceptions and covering a wide area (est. 90km/ 54 mile range, maximum altitude 30 miles/ 50 km for Arrow 2) as a Theater Missile Defense (TMD) system. Unlike the USA&#8217;s THAAD, PAC-3, or SM-3 which all use &#8220;hit to kill&#8221; technology, Israel&#8217;s Arrow relies on a directed fragmentation warhead to destroy enemy missiles. It can work in conjunction with a number of systems, but its main Israeli partner is the Green Pine long-range, ground-based fire control radar. The system and its engagements are controlled by the mobile Citron Tree battle management center. Since the launchers are also mobile, and the radars are semi-mobile, the system is resistant to pre-emptive strikes if good discipline is maintained.
Israel&#8217;s Arrow Theater Missile Defense

Israel is hardly  defenseless, 

The air force has approved a set of upgrades for its Patriot missile defense system that will boost its interception capabilities, IAF sources say.

The upgrades will include the installation of new software as well as hardware changes to the radar system that accompanies the system, which Israel first received from the United States ahead of the First Gulf War in 1991.

The upgrades will enable the IAF to one day receive PAC-3 missiles, a more advanced version of the interceptor currently used by Israel that is already in service in the United States.
Israel upgrading Patriot missile defense system

The U.S. is still very involved  in the defense of  Israel and Israel has a highly  developed  internal defense industry as well. It would be very unwise for Iran or any of the Middle East States to attack Israel with Nuclear  or Bio-Chem weapons, as it would be met with a massive response.  Israel has more of these type's of weapons than all of the  Middle East states  put together as well as a highly developed defense system.   While it's easy for Iran's  leaders to pop off  and bluster to stir up the faithful when it comes to Israel and  shoot rockets across the border, they are very well aware of the fact that any such moves would be met  in kind.  Nations like Iran who are  on the path to develop Nuclear weapons  are doing so in order to use it as a hedge to prevent  interference  in their antics  or make other nations take pause. 

*By the late 1990s the U.S. Intelligence Community estimated that Israel possessed between 75-130 weapons, based on production estimates. The stockpile would certainly include warheads for mobile Jericho-1 and Jericho-2 missiles, as well as bombs for Israeli aircraft, and may include other tactical nuclear weapons of various types. Some published estimates even claimed that Israel might have as many as 400 nuclear weapons by the late 1990s. We believe these numbers are exaggerated, and that Israel's nuclear weapons inventory may include less than 100 nuclear weapons. Stockpiled plutonium could be used to build additional weapons if so decided.*
Nuclear Weapons - Israel

In conclusion,  Israel is not a nation to be taken lightly and am quite sure  that even though Iran's leaders have a long history of  bluster and back door funding of  terrorist groups they would be  very unwise to push contact directly with Israel regardless of US intervention.  However, we have and still do support Israel.


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hint:  It was NEVER about electricity.  Their goal all along has been warheads.
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does have a legitimate interest in enriching uranium for medical use (20% enrichment). Of course, once it gets past 20%, there are no more civilian uses. It's a lot easier to go from 20% to 95% than it is to go from 0-20%, so that's why people have always suspected it was a ploy. Now, evidence is much stronger that it is so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Iran vaporizes Tel Aviv, morons like franco will insist Israel did it herself to justify an attack in Iran.
> 
> Guaranteed.
Click to expand...


I will personally be insisting that we turn Iran into a glass factory.  Iran is not going to vaporize Tel Aviv.  This whole notion that we have to start war to prevent nuclear war is idiotic.  Nuclear weapons are and have always been a deterrence unto themselves.  That is why Iran wants them.  They know that nuclear weapons make them invasion proof.  I would chalk that up to paranoia, but considering our recent foreys in the region, they probably have a little bit of justification to their paranoia.  

The nuclear weapon issue in Iran isn't important because Iran might use them (they won't), it's important because it will change the politics of the region.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does have a legitimate interest in enriching uranium for medical use (20% enrichment). Of course, once it gets past 20%, there are no more civilian uses. It's a lot easier to go from 20% to 95% than it is to go from 0-20%, so that's why people have always suspected it was a ploy. Now, evidence is much stronger that it is so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran vaporizes Tel Aviv, morons like franco will insist Israel did it herself to justify an attack in Iran.
> 
> Guaranteed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will personally be insisting that we turn Iran into a glass factory.  Iran is not going to vaporize Tel Aviv.  This whole notion that we have to start war to prevent nuclear war is idiotic.  Nuclear weapons are and have always been a deterrence unto themselves.  That is why Iran wants them.  They know that nuclear weapons make them invasion proof.  I would chalk that up to paranoia, but considering our recent foreys in the region, they probably have a little bit of justification to their paranoia.
> 
> The nuclear weapon issue in Iran isn't important because Iran might use them (they won't), it's important because it will change the politics of the region.
Click to expand...

You're speaking as if the leadership in Iran is sane.

There is no evidence that's the case.  

Funny how people will trust religious fanatics in other nations but insist American conservative Christians are terrorists bent on establishing a theocracy.


----------



## pgm

Actually, I believe the Iranian regime is cold, calculating and ruthless, but I hardly think that's in its defense. Most of Iran's actions can easily be reduced to realpolitik calculations.


----------



## rhodescholar

Review & Outlook: If Iran Gets the Bomb - WSJ.com

NOVEMBER 11, 2011
If Iran Gets the Bomb
The world immediately becomes a far more dangerous place

"This is a regime that took 52 American diplomats hostage and dared the Carter Administration to do something about it. It used its surrogates in Beirut to kill 258 American diplomats and Marines in 1983. The FBI believes it was behind the 1996 Khobar Towers bombing in Saudi Arabia that killed 19 U.S. airmen. It supplied IEDs to anti-American militias in Iraq, killing hundreds of U.S. soldiers. And only last month, the Obama Administration accused Iran of seeking to blow up the Saudi ambassador in a Washington, D.C., restaurant.

These acts were perpetrated by Tehran without a nuclear umbrella. What would Iran's behavior look like if it had one?"

=====================================

This sums it all up...


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> You're speaking as if the leadership in Iran is sane.



I refuse to double down on this silly notion that the regime in Iran is inherently insane and therefore we have to go to war to prevent them.  That line of logic is, unto itself, insane.

A cop doesn't fire at will on an insane patient by virtue of them being insane.  That is not seen justification for lethal force unto itself.  

The leadership in Iran is indeed sane and wants to do what any government wants to do:  ensure it's continued survival.  

We are extremely efficient at removing civilian governments and infrastructure.  We are not good at the long fight (which would come after "regime change").  

The Mullahcracy and their puppet knows it.  They can threaten and saber rattle all they want, at the end of the day the knowledge that they will be destroyed (and downward pressure from China and Russia) will keep them in line.  

People have long argued that the leadership in North Korea is "insane" too.  Yet, no nukes have been tossed by them either.  

As I said, nuclear weapons unto themselves are a deterrence and Israel has 200 of them.  



> There is no evidence that's the case.
> 
> Funny how people will trust religious fanatics in other nations but insist American conservative Christians are terrorists bent on establishing a theocracy.



Funny how this has nothing to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## pgm

rhodescholar said:


> These acts were perpetrated by Tehran without a nuclear umbrella. What would Iran's behavior look like if it had one?"



That's my concern too.


----------



## geauxtohell

rhodescholar said:


> Review & Outlook: If Iran Gets the Bomb - WSJ.com
> 
> NOVEMBER 11, 2011
> If Iran Gets the Bomb
> The world immediately becomes a far more dangerous place
> 
> "This is a regime that took 52 American diplomats hostage and dared the Carter Administration to do something about it. It used its surrogates in Beirut to kill 258 American diplomats and Marines in 1983. The FBI believes it was behind the 1996 Khobar Towers bombing in Saudi Arabia that killed 19 U.S. airmen. It supplied IEDs to anti-American militias in Iraq, killing hundreds of U.S. soldiers. And only last month, the Obama Administration accused Iran of seeking to blow up the Saudi ambassador in a Washington, D.C., restaurant.
> 
> These acts were perpetrated by Tehran without a nuclear umbrella. What would Iran's behavior look like if it had one?"
> 
> =====================================
> 
> This sums it all up...



So now the argument has shifted from a mushroom cloud to an emboldened Iran?  

I suppose the issue has lost a degree of urgency then.  Here's a novel thought, continue to lean on Iran and support the people who are fighting for democracy over there.  If recent history has taught us anything, it's that regime change only works when it comes from within.


----------



## pgm

geauxtohell said:


> So now the argument has shifted from a mushroom cloud to an emboldened Iran?



It depends on who you were talking about. My concern has always been about an embolden Iran and a regional arms race. I don't fear the rationality of Iran any more than I do North Korea and Pakistan. But those who fear the mushroom cloud are still talking about the mushroom cloud.



> I suppose the issue has lost a degree of urgency then.  Here's a novel thought, continue to lean on Iran and support the people who are fighting for democracy over there.  If recent history has taught us anything, it's that regime change only works when it comes from within.



Well, I agree with that. But you have to bet on the right horses and give them the proper degree of support. You don't want to encourage the Green Movement to rise up only to have it brutally crushed (a la Iraq's Shi'as post Gulf War). You also don't want to publicly back the Green Movement too strong and have it stick of imperialism (the death nail in Iranian politics). You also don't want to back strange, terrorist cults like the MEK. 

All the short-term trends favor the regime heavily, but the long-term trends are working against it. Iran may have gotten its population growth under control, but there are still tons of young people who are less religious and have less faith in the regime. You have more people who favor reaching out to the West. And, for the first time ever, you have public disagreements among conservatives. That's a recipe for change.


----------



## geauxtohell

pgm said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the argument has shifted from a mushroom cloud to an emboldened Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on who you were talking about. My concern has always been about an embolden Iran and a regional arms race. I don't fear the rationality of Iran any more than I do North Korea and Pakistan. But those who fear the mushroom cloud are still talking about the mushroom cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the issue has lost a degree of urgency then.  Here's a novel thought, continue to lean on Iran and support the people who are fighting for democracy over there.  If recent history has taught us anything, it's that regime change only works when it comes from within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with that. But you have to bet on the right horses and give them the proper degree of support. You don't want to encourage the Green Movement to rise up only to have it brutally crushed (a la Iraq's Shi'as post Gulf War). You also don't want to publicly back the Green Movement too strong and have it stick of imperialism (the death nail in Iranian politics). You also don't want to back strange, terrorist cults like the MEK.
> 
> All the short-term trends favor the regime heavily, but the long-term trends are working against it. Iran may have gotten its population growth under control, but there are still tons of young people who are less religious and have less faith in the regime. You have more people who favor reaching out to the West. And, for the first time ever, you have public disagreements among conservatives. That's a recipe for change.
Click to expand...


I agree with all that.  I think we can subtly affect change over there and I don't want to see Iran get the bomb. 

However, an airstrike is an act of war.  If Israel does it, then it will almost certainly prompt a regional war that could end up being atrocious and we would likely be drug into it.  The end result would likely be a "Holy War".  I guess that would be one way to solve the Isreali/Palastinian issue.  

If we do it, it will make Iran a victim and we will lose face.  There is also the possibility that Iran will retaliate and we will be drug into a ground war there.

The people who think that we have some sort of magical surgical air strike at our disposal that will quickly solve this problem are engaged in tactical wishful thinking.

We tend to have too much faith in the power of our Air Force.  Nothing really happens until you control the ground.  

Just ask Donald Rumsfeld who thought we would win Iraq in 6 months due to our technological superiority.


----------



## Si modo

Photonic said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I supported Irans nuclear program for power,* then they found those enrichment facilities and all my sympathy went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you leftists? Honest to God..  This deranged megalomaniac (AchmadinJIHAD) has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY on numerous occasions, "Bringing about nuclear holocaust will usher in the coming messiah." That religious wackjob made certain to broadcast his intentions to the world over and over.. To nuke Israel off the fucking map, with the US being next. WTF?? How can anyone support a MASS MURDERER developing nuclear capability?! Wow, just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
Click to expand...

This isn't about nuclear power.  It's about nuclear weapons.

And, the treaty.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're speaking as if the leadership in Iran is sane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to double down on this silly notion that the regime in Iran is inherently insane and therefore we have to go to war to prevent them.  That line of logic is, unto itself, insane.
> 
> A cop doesn't fire at will on an insane patient by virtue of them being insane.  That is not seen justification for lethal force unto itself.
> 
> The leadership in Iran is indeed sane and wants to do what any government wants to do:  ensure it's continued survival.
> 
> We are extremely efficient at removing civilian governments and infrastructure.  We are not good at the long fight (which would come after "regime change").
> 
> The Mullahcracy and their puppet knows it.  They can threaten and saber rattle all they want, at the end of the day the knowledge that they will be destroyed (and downward pressure from China and Russia) will keep them in line.
> 
> People have long argued that the leadership in North Korea is "insane" too.  Yet, no nukes have been tossed by them either.
> 
> As I said, nuclear weapons unto themselves are a deterrence and Israel has 200 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that's the case.
> 
> Funny how people will trust religious fanatics in other nations but insist American conservative Christians are terrorists bent on establishing a theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how this has nothing to do with the topic at hand.
Click to expand...

Actually -- it does.  Did you believe Iran when they said their weapons program was just for electricity?  A lot of people did.  And the people that did are afraid of American conservative Christians.


----------



## Navy1960

Russian-Iranian Defense Cooperation vs. U.S. Sanctions
From 1995 to 2005, more than 70 percent of Iran&#8217;s arms imports came from Russia, according to data from the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, a well-respected observer of global military transfers. Although Iran imported far fewer arms from Russia than either China or India during this time, it was still Russia&#8217;s third largest buyer. Russia&#8217;s weapons sales to Iran, as well as its assistance in developing Iran&#8217;s nuclear energy and space programs, are often linked to Moscow&#8217;s opposition to harsh measures levied in response to Iran&#8217;s nuclear transgressions.
http://www.gwu.edu/~ieresgwu/assets/docs/ponars/pm_0427.pdf

This is a well done  paper on the  relationship between Iran and Russia and adds some additional views to why Iran continues to develop weapons and also might cause one to pause  when advocating pre-emptive strike.  Iran , unlike  Iraq and Afghanistan have many more ties to other nations with much more to lose should we do such a thing.  On the flip side of that  Iran has much to lose should they strike  Israel as well and I'm sure many of their friends have told them this, including Russia who seems to be the reason they have gotten as far as they have.


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're speaking as if the leadership in Iran is sane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to double down on this silly notion that the regime in Iran is inherently insane and therefore we have to go to war to prevent them.  That line of logic is, unto itself, insane.
> 
> A cop doesn't fire at will on an insane patient by virtue of them being insane.  That is not seen justification for lethal force unto itself.
> 
> The leadership in Iran is indeed sane and wants to do what any government wants to do:  ensure it's continued survival.
> 
> We are extremely efficient at removing civilian governments and infrastructure.  We are not good at the long fight (which would come after "regime change").
> 
> The Mullahcracy and their puppet knows it.  They can threaten and saber rattle all they want, at the end of the day the knowledge that they will be destroyed (and downward pressure from China and Russia) will keep them in line.
> 
> People have long argued that the leadership in North Korea is "insane" too.  Yet, no nukes have been tossed by them either.
> 
> As I said, nuclear weapons unto themselves are a deterrence and Israel has 200 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that's the case.
> 
> Funny how people will trust religious fanatics in other nations but insist American conservative Christians are terrorists bent on establishing a theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how this has nothing to do with the topic at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually -- it does.  Did you believe Iran when they said their weapons program was just for electricity?  A lot of people did.  And the people that did are afraid of American conservative Christians.
Click to expand...


To answer your question and not digress into a silly non sequitur:

I have always believed Iran's nuclear program was about building a weapon.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to double down on this silly notion that the regime in Iran is inherently insane and therefore we have to go to war to prevent them.  That line of logic is, unto itself, insane.
> 
> A cop doesn't fire at will on an insane patient by virtue of them being insane.  That is not seen justification for lethal force unto itself.
> 
> The leadership in Iran is indeed sane and wants to do what any government wants to do:  ensure it's continued survival.
> 
> We are extremely efficient at removing civilian governments and infrastructure.  We are not good at the long fight (which would come after "regime change").
> 
> The Mullahcracy and their puppet knows it.  They can threaten and saber rattle all they want, at the end of the day the knowledge that they will be destroyed (and downward pressure from China and Russia) will keep them in line.
> 
> People have long argued that the leadership in North Korea is "insane" too.  Yet, no nukes have been tossed by them either.
> 
> As I said, nuclear weapons unto themselves are a deterrence and Israel has 200 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how this has nothing to do with the topic at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually -- it does.  Did you believe Iran when they said their weapons program was just for electricity?  A lot of people did.  And the people that did are afraid of American conservative Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To answer your question and not digress into a silly non sequitur:
> 
> I have always believed Iran's nuclear program was about building a weapon.
Click to expand...

Good.  It's a shame so many stupid people didn't.


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> Good.  It's a shame so many stupid people didn't.



I am not niave, I just don't think it justifies military action.  

I don't think people who are being extraordinarily hawkish about this manner have thought this matter through completely.  

The reality is this:  Iran is just one more country trying to get the bomb.  Unless we occupy them in perpetuity, eventually they are going to get the bomb.  There is no way we can cover every single nook and cranny of that country to prevent them from getting the bomb.  

After Iran gets the bomb, then it will be the next rogue nation.  The genie was let out of the bottle in 1945.  We can't put it back in.  

So, unless our official policy is going to become declaring war on every nation to prevent them from getting the bomb, we'd better start to think of some more pragmatic approaches to a problem that isn't going to go away.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  It's a shame so many stupid people didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not niave, I just don't think it justifies military action.
> 
> I don't think people who are being extraordinarily hawkish about this manner have thought this matter through completely.
> 
> The reality is this:  Iran is just one more country trying to get the bomb.  Unless we occupy them in perpetuity, eventually they are going to get the bomb.  There is no way we can cover every single nook and cranny of that country to prevent them from getting the bomb.
> 
> After Iran gets the bomb, then it will be the next rogue nation.  The genie was let out of the bottle in 1945.  We can't put it back in.
> 
> So, unless our official policy is going to become declaring war on every nation to prevent them from getting the bomb, we'd better start to think of some more pragmatic approaches to a problem that isn't going to go away.
Click to expand...

The time to attack Iran's weapons infrastructure was before enrichment started.  Now, it'll be an environmental nightmare -- a dirty bomb writ large.

I don't think we should preemptively strike Iran.  But if they attack anyone, anywhere, our response should be utterly devastating.


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  It's a shame so many stupid people didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not niave, I just don't think it justifies military action.
> 
> I don't think people who are being extraordinarily hawkish about this manner have thought this matter through completely.
> 
> The reality is this:  Iran is just one more country trying to get the bomb.  Unless we occupy them in perpetuity, eventually they are going to get the bomb.  There is no way we can cover every single nook and cranny of that country to prevent them from getting the bomb.
> 
> After Iran gets the bomb, then it will be the next rogue nation.  The genie was let out of the bottle in 1945.  We can't put it back in.
> 
> So, unless our official policy is going to become declaring war on every nation to prevent them from getting the bomb, we'd better start to think of some more pragmatic approaches to a problem that isn't going to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The time to attack Iran's weapons infrastructure was before enrichment started.  Now, it'll be an environmental nightmare -- a dirty bomb writ large.
> 
> I don't think we should preemptively strike Iran.  But if they attack anyone, anywhere, our response should be utterly devastating.
Click to expand...


That I agree with.  I think most of the free World would agree with that.


----------



## rhodescholar

pgm said:


> Well, I agree with that. But you have to bet on the right horses and give them the proper degree of support. You don't want to encourage the Green Movement to rise up only to have it brutally crushed (a la Iraq's Shi'as post Gulf War). You also don't want to publicly back the Green Movement too strong and have it stick of imperialism (the death nail in Iranian politics). You also don't want to back strange, terrorist cults like the MEK.
> 
> All the short-term trends favor the regime heavily, but the long-term trends are working against it. Iran may have gotten its population growth under control, but there are still tons of young people who are less religious and have less faith in the regime. You have more people who favor reaching out to the West. And, for the first time ever, you have public disagreements among conservatives. That's a recipe for change.



I cannot understand why generally rational people still cling to the absurdity that either the iranian, lebanese or syrian people have any chance whatsoever of overthrowing the cancerous, despotic regimes that are suffocating them.

As seen in iran in 2009, and syria EVERYDAY over the past 7 months - these regimes will shoot every man, woman and child they feel like to stay in power, everyone of them.  And sleep like a baby the same night, partially because they have the worst regimes of all, Russia and China, backstopping them.  WTFF Russia was just admitted today to the WTO while protecting syria and iran I also cannot fathom... 

Anyway, there is NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER any of these diseased regimes can be internally overthrown, saddam wasn't, khadaffi wasn't, and neither will these regimes.  The only reason Mubarak was was because he was an ailing old man who did not want to have 100,000 dead egyptians on his conscience/gravestone.

Without an outside military intervention, these regimes will be fomenting terrorism and wars for many decades to come - all backed up by iran's nuclear umbrella and Russia and China's UNSC veto, just a wonderful prospect.  Even if they enjoy 2 percent of their population's support, it does not matter as they will retain power through extreme violence, which they will continue to apply externally as well as a means of misleading their populations.  The idiot liberals must be very happy.


----------



## geauxtohell

rhodescholar said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with that. But you have to bet on the right horses and give them the proper degree of support. You don't want to encourage the Green Movement to rise up only to have it brutally crushed (a la Iraq's Shi'as post Gulf War). You also don't want to publicly back the Green Movement too strong and have it stick of imperialism (the death nail in Iranian politics). You also don't want to back strange, terrorist cults like the MEK.
> 
> All the short-term trends favor the regime heavily, but the long-term trends are working against it. Iran may have gotten its population growth under control, but there are still tons of young people who are less religious and have less faith in the regime. You have more people who favor reaching out to the West. And, for the first time ever, you have public disagreements among conservatives. That's a recipe for change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand why generally rational people still cling to the absurdity that either the iranian, lebanese or syrian people have any chance whatsoever of overthrowing the cancerous, despotic regimes that are suffocating them.
> 
> As seen in iran in 2009, and syria EVERYDAY over the past 7 months - these regimes will shoot every man, woman and child they feel like to stay in power, everyone of them.  And sleep like a baby the same night, partially because they have the worst regimes of all, Russia and China, backstopping them.  WTFF Russia was just admitted today to the WTO while protecting syria and iran I also cannot fathom...
> 
> Anyway, there is NO CHANCE WHATSOEVER any of these diseased regimes can be internally overthrown, saddam wasn't, khadaffi wasn't, and neither will these regimes.  The only reason Mubarak was was because he was an ailing old man who did not want to have 100,000 dead egyptians on his conscience/gravestone.
> 
> Without an outside military intervention, these regimes will be fomenting terrorism and wars for many decades to come - all backed up by iran's nuclear umbrella and Russia and China's UNSC veto, just a wonderful prospect.  Even if they enjoy 2 percent of their population's support, it does not matter as they will retain power through extreme violence, which they will continue to apply externally as well as a means of misleading their populations.  The idiot liberals must be very happy.
Click to expand...


I am not happy with the situation.  I am just not high on the notion of nation building.

Funny, that used to be a conservative ideal.


----------



## Wicked Jester

WatertheTree said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, fuck face.
> 
> All countries deserve alternative power sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who doesn't realize that Iran is close to jumping on Israel is stupid. Because of a bunch of brainwashed indivudals who believe an ancient fairy tale about Armageddon and judgement day this world is pushed back into the past. I hope that somebody with a little power can come up with a solution to this mess before it gets out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who fucking cares about Isreal?  Those fucking jews can deal with there own problems.  Why do we need to defend them from hostility that they created themselves?
> 
> Unless you and all your Isreal loving buddies go enlist in the army and figure out a way to pay for it then I suggest you shut the fuck up cause the rest of us dont want your fucking war.
Click to expand...

^^Typical Ron Paul supoporting lunatic^^

No wonder that crazy lil' asshat will NEVER b elected, and rightfully so.....He attracts the dumbest of the dumb, and the looniest of the loons!


----------



## rhodescholar

geauxtohell said:


> I am not happy with the situation.  I am just not high on the notion of nation building.  Funny, that used to be a conservative ideal.



I'm not looking to nation-build, I'm looking to government-destroy.  Once the regime and its power assets like the basij and RG are liquidated, the people themselves will be able to easily step into power.


----------



## geauxtohell

rhodescholar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not happy with the situation.  I am just not high on the notion of nation building.  Funny, that used to be a conservative ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking to nation-build, I'm looking to government-destroy.  Once the regime and its power assets like the basij and RG are liquidated, the people themselves will be able to easily step into power.
Click to expand...


And you don't get that one necessitates the other.  

This is how we ended up in Iraq for 8 years.

You are clueless.


----------



## rhodescholar

geauxtohell said:


> And you don't get that one necessitates the other.  This is how we ended up in Iraq for 8 years.You are clueless.



You are the one who is clueless, dipshit.  Iraq was a manufactured, artificial country with 3 distinct major groups that were not alike.  Iran is far more homogenous, and would not suffer the same type of civil war between sects iraq did.  You're welcome for the free demographic lesson.


----------



## Trajan

Charles_Main said:


> An Upcoming Report for the IAEA is expected to state that it is clear now Iran is indeed Building Offensive Nuclear Weapons. Evidence in the Report includes Iran Developing a Detonator that can only be used for a Nuclear Weapon, as well as systems to couple War Heads to Medium Range Missiles.
> 
> Russia and China are putting the heat on saying a Military Strike by Israel is Unacceptable, but I don't believe Israel see's any other choice left. I suspect Israel will attempt to carry out strikes against Key Iranian Nuclear sites before the end of this year.
> 
> IMO, it should be the US doing it. Our capabilities are far above Israels. The Chances of Succeeding in severely Damaging Iran's Nuclear Program are Far Higher if we do it. Not to mention the chances of it escalating into a wider or even World war are lower if it's not Israel doing it.
> 
> Out of all the wars we have gotten into since WWII, None involved Such Dire Security threats to the US, our allies and the entire world, as Iran with Nukes. We can not afford to give Nuclear Weapons to a Country ran by a group of Crazy fanatics who are on record saying they want to see the Return of the 12th Imam, or basically the Apocalypse. A country ripe with Radical Islamist who believe the surest path to Paradise for them and all of the Muslim world would be to Die in an Epic War Between Islam and the West.
> 
> Anyone, and I do mean Anyone, who suggests we can live with a Nuclear Iran is out of their mind, or completely Ignorant. If Iran gets Nukes and the Ability to deliver them. I give it no less than a year before they use one, or slip one to proxies who use it. Most Likely in Israel, who is SURE to retaliate with far more Powerful and Deadly Nukes.



 the NEI report in 2007 said Iran had pretty much stopped work on their bomb in,  2003? 


sanctions were supposed to shut off their spigot to information and equipment? 



American presence and hostility was what was driving Iran to create a bomb? So?



the discovery of an Iranian assassination plot, planned to take place here via Mexican cartel cooperation?Either they don't really give a crap about what we would do if there authorship of that hit got out, or there is a rogue faction in their gov. who initiated it. Either way, its certainly revealing. 

These are the same folks, and in fact those in power may be worse, who capriciously  walked children in mass,  into minefields, as human mine sweepers in the Iran-Iraq war in the 80's. 

None, of those thoughts or scenarios makes me feel any safer when they have a nuclear weapon, and even worse, there will be Sunni nations who no longer trust our ability to keep that kind of peace, and will pursue their own, a brave new world.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review & Outlook: If Iran Gets the Bomb - WSJ.com
> 
> NOVEMBER 11, 2011
> If Iran Gets the Bomb
> The world immediately becomes a far more dangerous place
> 
> "This is a regime that took 52 American diplomats hostage and dared the Carter Administration to do something about it. It used its surrogates in Beirut to kill 258 American diplomats and Marines in 1983. The FBI believes it was behind the 1996 Khobar Towers bombing in Saudi Arabia that killed 19 U.S. airmen. It supplied IEDs to anti-American militias in Iraq, killing hundreds of U.S. soldiers. And only last month, the Obama Administration accused Iran of seeking to blow up the Saudi ambassador in a Washington, D.C., restaurant.
> 
> These acts were perpetrated by Tehran without a nuclear umbrella. What would Iran's behavior look like if it had one?"
> 
> =====================================
> 
> This sums it all up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the argument has shifted from a mushroom cloud to an emboldened Iran?
> 
> I suppose the issue has lost a degree of urgency then.  Here's a novel thought, *continue to lean on Iran and support the people who are fighting for democracy over there*.  If recent history has taught us anything, it's that regime change only works when it comes from within.
Click to expand...


we are doing neither.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  It's a shame so many stupid people didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not niave, I just don't think it justifies military action.
> 
> I don't think people who are being extraordinarily hawkish about this manner have thought this matter through completely.
> 
> The reality is this:  Iran is just one more country trying to get the bomb.  Unless we occupy them in perpetuity, eventually they are going to get the bomb.  There is no way we can cover every single nook and cranny of that country to prevent them from getting the bomb.
> 
> After Iran gets the bomb, then it will be the next rogue nation.  The genie was let out of the bottle in 1945.  We can't put it back in.
> 
> So, unless our official policy is going to become declaring war on every nation to prevent them from getting the bomb, we'd better start to think of some more pragmatic approaches to a problem that isn't going to go away.
Click to expand...


the genie was let out of the bottle sometime in the 1960's when the UN decided that there were no 'rogue' or evil nation/states and conducted itself accordingly.


----------



## Ropey

Trajan said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  It's a shame so many stupid people didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not niave, I just don't think it justifies military action.
> 
> I don't think people who are being extraordinarily hawkish about this manner have thought this matter through completely.
> 
> The reality is this:  Iran is just one more country trying to get the bomb.  Unless we occupy them in perpetuity, eventually they are going to get the bomb.  There is no way we can cover every single nook and cranny of that country to prevent them from getting the bomb.
> 
> After Iran gets the bomb, then it will be the next rogue nation.  The genie was let out of the bottle in 1945.  We can't put it back in.
> 
> So, unless our official policy is going to become declaring war on every nation to prevent them from getting the bomb, we'd better start to think of some more pragmatic approaches to a problem that isn't going to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *the genie was let out of the bottle sometime in the 1960's when the UN decided that there were no 'rogue' or evil nation/states and conducted itself accordingly.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

geauxtohell said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review & Outlook: If Iran Gets the Bomb - WSJ.com
> 
> NOVEMBER 11, 2011
> If Iran Gets the Bomb
> The world immediately becomes a far more dangerous place
> 
> "This is a regime that took 52 American diplomats hostage and dared the Carter Administration to do something about it. It used its surrogates in Beirut to kill 258 American diplomats and Marines in 1983. The FBI believes it was behind the 1996 Khobar Towers bombing in Saudi Arabia that killed 19 U.S. airmen. It supplied IEDs to anti-American militias in Iraq, killing hundreds of U.S. soldiers. And only last month, the Obama Administration accused Iran of seeking to blow up the Saudi ambassador in a Washington, D.C., restaurant.
> 
> These acts were perpetrated by Tehran without a nuclear umbrella. What would Iran's behavior look like if it had one?"
> 
> =====================================
> 
> This sums it all up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the argument has shifted from a mushroom cloud to an emboldened Iran?
> 
> I suppose the issue has lost a degree of urgency then.  Here's a novel thought, continue to lean on Iran and *support the people who are fighting for democracy over there*.  If recent history has taught us anything, it's that regime change only works when it comes from within.
Click to expand...



There was a time that might have worked, but Obama took a pass. It's too late now for any of that.


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike
> 
> US defence secretary says military action against Iranian nuclear sites could have unintended consequences for the region
> Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> Top Israeli firm: World more likely to accept nuclear Iran than pay high cost of war
> poorrichards blog: Top Israeli firm: World more likely to accept nuclear Iran than pay high cost of war



Why do you spics hate the muslimes so much, puta?

Spain: Islamophobia on the Rise


> Muslims in Spain are witnessing a growing trend of Islamophobia in the country. As the hostility and restrictions against expressions of Islamic symbols and practises grows in Spanish society so does the alienation of  Muslims in Spain. In this briefing, Islamic Human Rights Commission (IHRC) aims to highlight some of the many issues of religious discrimination being faced by Muslims in Spain in order to create public awareness about the human rights abuses they face.
> 
> Spain: Islamophobia on the Rise - Spain - Muslims Around the World - Alukah.net


----------



## Jos

Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike

US defence secretary says military action against Iranian nuclear sites could have unintended consequences for the region
Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike | World news | guardian.co.uk

Top Israeli firm: World more likely to accept nuclear Iran than pay high cost of war
poorrichards blog: Top Israeli firm: World more likely to accept nuclear Iran than pay high cost of war
cool heads
Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike


'You've got to watch out for the Zionists. They're people of Low quality and inasmuch as they'll Lie and steal Without them you will succeed.' Winston Churchill to the Palestinian Arabs


----------



## JStone

Jos said:


> Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike
> 
> US defence secretary says military action against Iranian nuclear sites could have unintended consequences for the region
> Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> Top Israeli firm: World more likely to accept nuclear Iran than pay high cost of war
> poorrichards blog: Top Israeli firm: World more likely to accept nuclear Iran than pay high cost of war
> cool heads
> Leon Panetta warns against Iran strike
> 
> 
> 'You've got to watch out for the Zionists. They're people of Low quality and inasmuch as they'll Lie and steal Without them you will succeed.' Winston Churchill to the Palestinian Arabs



Puta, you lie like an ignorant ****.  No wonder spain is a bankrupt piece of shit.

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Official Biographer of Winston Churchill...


> In addition, I cannot stress enough the importance of the few days Churchill spent throughout Palestine in 1921. The contrast between the extraordinary negative points of view put forth by the Palestinian Arabs and the equally positive ones put forth by the Zionists struck him enormously. Churchill didn't like negativism and he couldn't comprehend why the Palestinian Arabs were being so negative. It's quite curious. If you have a look at what the Palestinian Arabs told him, you'll find that three or four are actually in the Hamas Charter today, such as the world Jewish conspiracy and so on and so forth. That said, the Palestinian Arabs just made a bad impression on him and subsequently, he became very negative toward them; in modern terms, almost racist. When Churchill spoke to the Palestinian Arabs, he actually said to them, 'You've got to help the Zionists. They're people of quality and inasmuch as they'll succeed, you'll succeed. Without them you won't succeed.'
> 
> Sir Martin Gilbert, Churchill and the Jews, A Lifelong Friendship


----------



## Mr. H.

30,000-Pound Bunker Buster Bomb Now Ready - Bloomberg

_The Air Force has taken delivery from Boeing Co. (BA) of a new 30,000-pound bomb capable of penetrating deeply buried targets. _


----------

